# ACL Injuries



## PLSAP (Apr 21, 2017)

Since it's such a common injury, especially amongst girls, I figured I'd start a thread for people to share stories, advice, etc.


----------



## Anomaly (Apr 21, 2017)

Luckily, my DD has never suffered from an ACL injury (knock on wood!), but the advice I've heard from everyone is never neglect the healthy knee during recovery. Make sure you're strengthening and preventing injury in that knee just as much as the injured one. It's common for the injured knee to eventually become stronger than the healthy one because all the focus was put on the injured one.


----------



## focused1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Read a good book about this called Warrior Girls...a little dated now (probably written 9-10 years ago) and doesn't offer solutions, but a good, albeit scary read. First heard about it on this site...


----------



## The Driver (Apr 22, 2017)

Add these movements to your Warm-Up and Cool-Downs.


----------



## Keeper pops (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks for starting this  since I could not find any threads re. ACL injuries. My 03 DD tore her ACL  late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness. She went for keeper training the following weekend. During her warm ups, she planted on her right knee and immediately went down. She consequently tore her meniscus. 

After seeing the ortho doc & getting MRI, he confirmed the ACL & meniscus injury. Currently doing her a pre-surgery physical therapy to strengthen her knee as the goal is to have a healthy-strong knee. This will enable her to begin PT after surgery. Her therapist has  informed us her knee is as strong as it can be and surgery ready. 

With school ending in May, we decided to wait and have surgery when she gets out of school. Rehab process begins right after surgery with a 9-12 month timetable. 

Hoping to hear from some parents and share their story. It's been a physical and emotional roller coaster for my DD.


----------



## The Driver (Apr 22, 2017)

Keeper pops said:


> Thanks for starting this  since I could not find any threads re. ACL injuries. My 03 DD tore her ACL  late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness. She went for keeper training the following weekend. During her warm ups, she planted on her right knee and immediately went down. She consequently tore her meniscus.
> 
> After seeing the ortho doc & getting MRI, he confirmed the ACL & meniscus injury. Currently doing her a pre-surgery physical therapy to strengthen her knee as the goal is to have a healthy-strong knee. This will enable her to begin PT after surgery. Her therapist has  informed us her knee is as strong as it can be and surgery ready.
> 
> ...


Cheering for your DD.


----------



## etc1217 (Apr 22, 2017)

Although my DD hasn't had a ACL injury, she is now recovering from a torn PCL injury, which is the ligament in the back of the knee.  Thank goodness no surgery. As soon as my daughter got injuried we got an MRI done immediately in fear it was her ACL but luckily it's not.  She was bummed because she missed out on Nationals completely.

But once she got diagnosed she went right into PT. It's been a month and just now she is able to start running. Doctor said it may be a few more weeks before she can start trying to do cuts while running. A slow process but you can't rush the healing. He determined a total of three months to fully recover.


----------



## bababooey (Apr 22, 2017)

Keeper pops said:


> Thanks for starting this  since I could not find any threads re. ACL injuries. My 03 DD tore her ACL  late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness. She went for keeper training the following weekend. During her warm ups, she planted on her right knee and immediately went down. She consequently tore her meniscus.
> 
> After seeing the ortho doc & getting MRI, he confirmed the ACL & meniscus injury. Currently doing her a pre-surgery physical therapy to strengthen her knee as the goal is to have a healthy-strong knee. This will enable her to begin PT after surgery. Her therapist has  informed us her knee is as strong as it can be and surgery ready.
> 
> ...


KP: I am very sorry to hear about your dd. I remember when we were talking at National Cup and her injury was considered not that serious. 9-12 months.....F**K!

While my dd has not suffered an ACL injury, she is currently going through a growth plate fracture in her ankle. I don't bring this up for sympathy, but rather a word of advice to all. After taking my dd to the ER, the ER doctor said we should visit an orthopedist ASAP. *Here is my advice, if you are going through any potential fracture, sprain, ligament tear, etc., see a specialist ASAP! *An ER doctor or your family pediatrician does not have the technical skills for these types of injuries. I am glad we went to the orthopedist the very next day to confirm the injury and have him set expectations for the recovery period.

I hope this helps!


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 22, 2017)

Strengthen those hamstrings and any muscle that connects to the ligaments! This will help prevent an injury. Of course, unfortunate things happen and they occur but I don't think enough athletes do injury prevention to to minimize the risk. I will also say if you're daughter does tear an ACL, please do the proper rehab!! I've seen players fly through rehab thinking their OK but it never fully strengthens to where it needs to be. I've seen recovery take 12 months but also seen players come back at 8 months playing at similar level.


----------



## SoCal GK mom (Apr 24, 2017)

Keeper pops said:


> Thanks for starting this  since I could not find any threads re. ACL injuries. My 03 DD tore her ACL  late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness. She went for keeper training the following weekend. During her warm ups, she planted on her right knee and immediately went down. She consequently tore her meniscus.
> 
> After seeing the ortho doc & getting MRI, he confirmed the ACL & meniscus injury. Currently doing her a pre-surgery physical therapy to strengthen her knee as the goal is to have a healthy-strong knee. This will enable her to begin PT after surgery. Her therapist has  informed us her knee is as strong as it can be and surgery ready.
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this. Having watched one of my daughter's friends recover from an ACL tear at age 9, I will tell you that it is a long haul that requires dedication and belief in oneself. Don't give up on the hard days- just stay focused on that ultimate goal of getting back to soccer. And take the time that she needs to be fully ready to play full contact. Rushing back can lead to re-injury or a new injury. 

Have you followed Casey Short on the WNT? She tore one ACL, then tore the other plus MCL. A year after the second repair, she felt that her knee hadn't recovered properly and underwent an additional surgery.  And now she is playing for the USWNT.  Recovery is possible!

Also, there is a website :http://friendsinkneed.com/ that can provide support for athletes that are recovering from ACL injuries.  

Hang in there!


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 24, 2017)

Keeper pops said:


> My 03 DD tore her ACL late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness


In my experiences, if you have Kaiser, they will do anything to try not to use the MRI machine! We went through the same thing and I know several player who waited _months_ to find out that they had torn their ACL. If you ever find yourself in that situation with Kaiser, and you suspect it's your child's ACL, when you go in, have your DD make it sound like their knee is hurting more than they can bear! MAKE THEM SEE AND SEARCH for what is wrong.


----------



## etc1217 (Apr 24, 2017)

bababooey said:


> KP: I am very sorry to hear about your dd. I remember when we were talking at National Cup and her injury was considered not that serious. 9-12 months.....F**K!
> 
> While my dd has not suffered an ACL injury, she is currently going through a growth plate fracture in her ankle. I don't bring this up for sympathy, but rather a word of advice to all. After taking my dd to the ER, the ER doctor said we should visit an orthopedist ASAP. *Here is my advice, if you are going through any potential fracture, sprain, ligament tear, etc., see a specialist ASAP! *An ER doctor or your family pediatrician does not have the technical skills for these types of injuries. I am glad we went to the orthopedist the very next day to confirm the injury and have him set expectations for the recovery period.
> 
> I hope this helps!


I totally agree, seek a specialist (orthopedic) ASAP.  When my DD injured her knee, we went to Urgent Care right after the game (Saturday) and got an X-Ray to make sure she didn't fracture her knee then that Monday went to the Orthopedic got the OK for an MRI.  We got the results within a week and found out it was a torn PCL. I wouldn't wait and see with a knee injury, it's best to know right away what you're dealing with so that you don't do more damage to it.  Also, it gives the player the a true timeline of the healing process.


----------



## charlie murphy (Apr 24, 2017)

please do not seek MEDICAL advice for these injuries on a forum. Once the ACL is  torn you can't do "more damage too it" so be patient and follow sound medical advice . It is likely self limiting and you will not be able to do too much anyway. You will have pain that limits your ability to function  and it will  be swollen that will limit your ability to bending and bearing weight ( kind of a self protection) . Do go to the Urgent care or ER if you suspect an injury. They will evaluate you and triage your condition to make sure you are stable and not something life threatening. If you have a clean image on the x ray and they tell you to go to the orthopedist they know what's up, and that is why they are asking you to take the next step. Follow the advise of the MD . You do not need an MRI to diagnosis an ACL tear . The ATC on the field could tell if you have a tear, the ER doctor could tell if you have a tear, your family doctor can tell you if you have a tear. The MRI confirms the suspicion , the degree and the plan of care. The orthopedist is the only one who can perform the repair , thus they are the one to diagnosis your condition ( tell you  that you do or do not have a tear) . Yes MRI's are expensive and  MRI's are not done without cause or reason.  However, if your knee is extremely swollen the image may not be as good as it can be. If you are extremely painful you may not be able to lay as still as you need to be . So , It may be in your best interest to wait on imaging to get the best diagnosis you can get.  I hope that your doctor has your ( the patient's ) best interest at heart and bases their decisions on what is best for the patient. A PCL injury is a tough one and not your usual injury , that is an interesting one. good luck .


----------



## lancer (Apr 24, 2017)

My 04 daughter tore her ACL in lovely lancaster during state cup, 2/4/17.  Longest ride home ever.  Urgent care was no help.  Went to a sports ortho and the MRI revealed that a piece of bone was actually stopping her from fully extending her knee.  Surgery on 2/14, happy valentine's day.  That piece of bone was actually still connected to her intact ACL.  The surgeon was able to re-attach the piece and her existing ACL to her fibula or tibula.  It fit in like a puzzle piece...I saw the pics.  The bone was anchored with some titanium.  Ortho said because the ACL was intact, and it doesn't have to vascularize, she should be ready to resume in 4 months compared to the usual 12.  That's the upside.  The downside was the pain.

She was on a passive motion machine for six hours a day for 12 days after surgery. She goes in for PT twice a week and does similar exercises at home 2 times a day.  She was on crutches with a heavy brace for a month and currently walks with a slight limp.  We are in no hurry to get back in the game.  All in all, my DD took this in stride, pardon the pun.  She is my hero, she is undaunted and determined to come back.

It has been a huge adjustment for our family. We were really wrapped up in the game...You all know the drill - 2 kids, 2 clubs, no weekends, practice 3 nights a week.  This has been a bit if a reality check. We love the game but life has a lot more to offer, especially if you and your's are healthy!


----------



## sandshark (Apr 25, 2017)

One issue is if your athlete is still in their growing stage meaning height then having an ACL injury can be an issue down the road, it can cause problems as they grow taller and the repaired parts of their knee don't  keep up causing other issues. 

Finding a top surgent is very important, do research ask questions, you may get different answeres from different surgeons. We used one of two best specialist in Southern Ca, his bed side manor is horrible but he did a good job. 

And the most important part of a ACL injury is the rehab, I have seen so many push to end rehab early. Take your complete rehab time of 6-9 months to the end, no matter what anyone says take it to the end! AGAIN NEVER push to finish rehab ahead of schedule.

The operation is very invasive and painful for the patient, we were surprised on the size of the scar and swelling. 

The truth is the probability of re injury on a repaired ACL is very high in certain sports soccer being one of them. 
Good luck.


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 25, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> The ATC on the field could tell if you have a tear, the ER doctor could tell if you have a tear, your family doctor can tell you if you have a tear.


Yes! This forum is meant to share experiences but by no mean is it medical advice. Honestly, go to the emergency room instead of Urgent Care because Urgent Care is known for misdiagnosing, did the same with us. Be careful with the ATC, ours misdiagnosed too.


----------



## charlie murphy (Apr 25, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Yes! This forum is meant to share experiences but by no mean is it medical advice. Honestly, go to the emergency room instead of Urgent Care because Urgent Care is known for misdiagnosing, did the same with us. Be careful with the ATC, ours misdiagnosed too.


maybe time to find a different medical group?!


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 25, 2017)

charlie murphy said:


> maybe time to find a different medical group?!


nah, it's good group, just have some areas that, while they aren't the greatest, could be better. This is a pretty rare instance for us But, there are several groups that are the same way from what I've heard.


----------



## sandshark (Apr 25, 2017)

No matter what if you think you kid has a torn ACL find a way to get a MRI done.


----------



## on d-fense (Apr 25, 2017)

D1 Senior year, first game of pre-season and my DD tears her ACL. First injury of her career. She is just over 7 months of recovery and making sure other leg stays strong also.  She is not rushing it and her mindset is strong.  Full recovery puts her back in time for July workouts.  Rough through some of the early months with emotional letdowns and what she thought were setbacks but her trainer said she is on track. Keep your kid connected as much as possible so they don't get down during the recovery process.   Her surgeon said at 6 months the repair and knee looks great and strong.  Chomping at the bit to see her play again.


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 25, 2017)

on d-fense said:


> D1 Senior year, first game of pre-season and my DD tears her ACL. First injury of her career. She is just over 7 months of recovery and making sure other leg stays strong also.  She is not rushing it and her mindset is strong.  Full recovery puts her back in time for July workouts.  Rough through some of the early months with emotional letdowns and what she thought were setbacks but her trainer said she is on track. Keep your kid connected as much as possible so they don't get down during the recovery process.   Her surgeon said at 6 months the repair and knee looks great and strong.  Chomping at the bit to see her play again.


I'm so sorry to hear that. That's great to here about her progress, sounds like a tough girl.  Did she redshirt?


----------



## on d-fense (Apr 25, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. That's great to here about her progress, sounds like a tough girl.  Did she redshirt?


Yes she did, she was relieved that he red-shirted for her final year.


----------



## CopaMundial (Apr 25, 2017)

[QUOTE=" Yes MRI's are expensive and  MRI's are not done without cause or reason.  However, if your knee is extremely swollen the image may not be as good as it can be. If you are extremely painful you may not be able to lay as still as you need to be . So , It may be in your best interest to wait on imaging to get the best diagnosis you can get.  I hope that your doctor has your ( the patient's ) best interest at heart and bases their decisions on what is best for the patient. A PCL injury is a tough one and not your usual injury , that is an interesting one. good luck .[/QUOTE]

I have to comment on this point and the others who have problems with Kaiser or other insurance denials. NO, MRI's are not expensive. Although we have not battled ACL tears, my DD has had back to back pars stress fractures and faced similar long and arduous recoveries that are both mentally and physically difficult. With stress fractures in your back, no xray can confirm. You must have an MRI or CT to know for sure. With that being said, we have bi-passed insurance on the last two injuries and paid out of pocket in order to get the MRI stat. And guess what? It's a lousy $350. Not saying it's chump change, but I wouldn't call that expensive. So, if you get in a predicament where you can't get approved, your doctor can send a prescription to any radiology place you choose that can get you in quickly. We got ours the next day, with results in 48 hours. We told them insurance had lapsed (you have to say that, and these places know the drill and work with you), pay cash or check and done!! I know how it is to wait and wait, especially if your kiddo is in pain. 

BTW, Anthem Blue Cross denied our last request for MRI. The denial arrived in the mail, a full 3 weeks after injury and after the MRI we paid for out of pocket had confirmed the stress fracture. At that point, DD had already been placed in a brace, was resting properly and had appts lined up with 3 different spine and sports specialists. SO...yes, it was worth $350 to me!


----------



## Nefutous (Aug 14, 2018)

A 15 year old friend is undergoing ACL surgery in a few weeks. We would like to put together a gift basket for recovery.  Does
anyone have ideas for ice packs? I use to use rubbing alcohol and water to make a slushy ice pack. Are there any commercially made ones that you like?  Any ideas of what to include to make recovery go more smoothly?  A body pillow, cow bell.....? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 14, 2018)

A recommendation when you choose a doctor.  Find a Sports Medicine doctor.  They can do general family medicine but also have a specialty in Sports Medicine.  When my daughter (21 y/o now) had Severs Syndrome when she was 11 y/o our family doctor recommended that if she was going to continue playing sports that she have a Sports Medicine doctor as her primary care physician. It was great advice and we don’t regret moving her.  The Sports Med clinic (San Diego Sports Medicine and Family Health Center) has x-ray and MRI in-house.  We could get X-ray results 5 minutes after they were taken and MRI was completed usually the same day with results within 24-48 hours.  We never had any problem with insurance (Blue Cross and Tricare) covering the full cost.  Her primary doctors are Dr. Rohrer and Dr. Myers.  Both doctors have extensive backgrounds working with athletes at all levels.  She has used Rehab United for all of her rehabilitation, since all of the Physical Therapists are/were athletes and most play(ed) soccer.  My primary care physician is also a Sports Med doctor and has referred me to Rehab United a few times.


----------



## Soccermom (Aug 14, 2018)

My 16 yr old DD is 3 weeks post ACL surgery. She has had a bit of a rough time her knee got stiff right away and her quad is still asleep. She is on her CPM machine 6 hours a Day still using her ice machine as well, PT twice a week along with other excercises. We have her knee bending at 90 degrees but the quad is still sleeping so focus is to get that working. Everyone heals differently and she got a double whammy. She is a trooper though. She takes it one day at a time. She plays soccer and basketball. She tore the acl during a soccer game. It’s been a tough 3 weeks so far but everyday seems to get a little better for her.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Aug 14, 2018)

Nefutous said:


> A 15 year old friend is undergoing ACL surgery in a few weeks. We would like to put together a gift basket for recovery.  Does
> anyone have ideas for ice packs? I use to use rubbing alcohol and water to make a slushy ice pack. Are there any commercially made ones that you like?  Any ideas of what to include to make recovery go more smoothly?  A body pillow, cow bell.....? Any help is appreciated.


Can't say enough good things about ICE20 products.  The inventor's daughter played club and college soccer.

https://ice20.com/collections/knee


----------



## lancer (Aug 14, 2018)

Soccermom said:


> My 16 yr old DD is 3 weeks post ACL surgery. She has had a bit of a rough time her knee got stiff right away and her quad is still asleep. She is on her CPM machine 6 hours a Day still using her ice machine as well, PT twice a week along with other excercises. We have her knee bending at 90 degrees but the quad is still sleeping so focus is to get that working. Everyone heals differently and she got a double whammy. She is a trooper though. She takes it one day at a time. She plays soccer and basketball. She tore the acl during a soccer game. It’s been a tough 3 weeks so far but everyday seems to get a little better for her.


3 weeks is still pretty early.  in another 3 she will be feeling a lot better.  have her stick to the exercises, but don't rush to get back on the pitch or court.


----------



## Kante (Aug 14, 2018)

tough one for 16. tore my acl years ago in my mid 20's. indoor soccer. key is to keep doing the pt work. it's painful and frustrating, but it gets better over time. my repaired knee is now stronger and more stable than my non-repaired knee.


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (Aug 15, 2018)

For those of you that have had your DD go through this, at what point did they start drilling with the team again? 6 months? 8 months? Also, did your dd wait the full year to go back to play and how was that transition? How did they become game ready?


----------



## Surfref (Aug 15, 2018)

Another soccer injury.  My daughter will get surgery tomorrow morning to fix a broken nose.  Yes, it occurred on the soccer field when she went up for a header and the opponent hit my daughter with the back of her head.  Not as bad as when she tore her MCL, but recovery time and no soccer is still months.  I swear I am going to wrap her in bubble wrap.


----------



## lancer (Aug 15, 2018)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> For those of you that have had your DD go through this, at what point did they start drilling with the team again? 6 months? 8 months? Also, did your dd wait the full year to go back to play and how was that transition? How did they become game ready?


My DD had a detached ACL. Healing time was more like a fracture then a tear.  Still required surgery to repair. The ACL was intact and she did not have to wait for it to vascularize.  From what I understand, that process takes a year. So it was a bit quicker, she was cleared to play with a brace after 5 months.  Her ortho and PT trainer both cleared her through a series of tests.  Her injured leg was actually stronger than the other. She joined her sisters team a flight lower, but a year older.  Played with a don joy (non joy) brace for another 2 months.  

A year and a half later, PT every other week, and back playing flight 1.  Her knee is still uncomfortable at times, most likely from scar tissue.  She is a tough kid.  She was determined to get back out there.  For her quitting was never and option even though I probably would have hung up my cleats.


----------



## Keeper pops (Aug 15, 2018)

Soccerbabe3 said:


> For those of you that have had your DD go through this, at what point did they start drilling with the team again? 6 months? 8 months? Also, did your dd wait the full year to go back to play and how was that transition? How did they become game ready?


I would listen to your DD’s surgeon with a timetable is the key. Everyone’s recovery period is different. I have seen some comeback as early as 6 months.

My DD’s timetable was 9 months - a year. 

My DD started PT (2x a week) after her surgery. We listened to her surgeon and PT And everyday was an achievement. After 60 days she made the HS Color Guard and practiced along with PT sessions. At her 3 months check up, I informed her surgeon about her Color Guard activity, her surgeon pulled her off Color Guard as her knee isn’t ready for all the movement. My DD was pissed but he told her to look at the BIG picture of getting 100% .

At 9 months (March 31, 2018), she was cleared for sports activities without any limitations. As a keeper, we took our time getting her back. Our club allowed her to train with the keeper coach and one of the older teams. She progressed at her own pace. If the knee or body was sore or aching, we skipped training sessions. A lot of  recovery sessions and icing. We also confound PT sessions.

I am happy to inform you all that my 03 DD is back on the pitch and made the 02 AcaademyII/DPL for the upcoming season. She has a different perspective of the game from this injury. Preventive and core workout is the key to be injury free but nagging injury will always be there. We are lucky our club have trainers throughout the week.


----------



## Premo5 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hey guys. Noobie to this forum. Just wanted to share. My 04 daughter recenly tore her ACL and meniscus on a very dirty play. Never the less, she is having surgery soon, god willing. Taking care of their bodies is super inportant and they need to know the difference between playing with pain and injury. She is expected to be out 6-8 months but she has a great attitude about getting to work as soon as she is able to rehab. Knee stiffness is the #1 enemy. So if you have a little one that has a similar injury... have them flex and extend their knee to keep the range of motion. Good luck to any that have a little one ( doesnt matter on age), for a full recovery and hopefully they can make it back on the pitch with a renewed confidence and strength. God speed all!


----------



## oh canada (Aug 19, 2018)

Heart-breaking to hear these stories, but this is all REALLY useful information.  Thanks to all of you for sharing.  I've done a lot of reading on the topic to do as much as possible preventatively for my kids, but of course there's no guarantee of escaping the injury.  Those of you who have gone (or are going) through it (or know someone else's details)...could you add to this thread answers to the following 4 questions?  Collectively, if we can organize the info below, over time we can potentially identify trends to be even more helpful to all of our fellow forum members:

1)  Son or daughter;  age at time of tear; puberty stage at time of tear (eg, before puberty, mid, late, done growing)

2)  When did it happen?  e.g., during a game or practice;  beginning, middle or end of game/practice; only one game of the day or part of a tournament (e.g. 2nd game of the day on Day 2 of tournament)

3)  How did it happen?  e.g. untouched defender sprinting and then decelerating to recover the ball; or, striker sprinting to take a shot then tripped, etc.

4)  Which leg (strong or weak side)?  Was he/she doing any preventative strength/stretch exercises on regular basis before?

Best of luck and Godspeed in recovery to all.


----------



## Just A Dad (Sep 11, 2018)

1) Daughter  Mid Puberty
2) First one... End of game, first game of tournament. Second one... first scrimmage back from first ACL
3) First one... first step after winning the ball. Second one... full sprint to ball bumped and stuck leg out to catch herself.
4) Weak side both times... she was not doing Preventative strength/Stretch on regular basis.

My daughter tore her ACL at the start of season and was cleared at the very end of season. She worked her butt off during PT but when she finished
she wanted a break and took over a month off and that was a big mistake and I knew it. I nagged her everyday. she might have been cleared to play but after the time off I knew she wasn't ready. She was not in athlete shape and she is a player who is always going 100% and wants to win every ball. I made the worst parent mistake and let my kid dictate when she would get back on the field. Competitive kids will always think they are ready and its the parent who needs to be the adult and say no. After the second one I thought she would be done but she wants to give it one more try. She knew she messed up and I agreed to let her play if she agreed she would Wait till I thought she was ready. She played her first game back last week after 12 months off.

 One thing i really recommend is keep them involved with there team. after it happened she still wanted to be with her teammates so we went to every practice and game. As much as i hated having to drive her 3-4 days a week its what kept her motivated and happy because they do go through depression. She was a different kid when she was at practice and at games even if she was just sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 11, 2018)

Premo5 said:


> Hey guys. Noobie to this forum. Just wanted to share. My 04 daughter recenly tore her ACL and meniscus on a very dirty play. Never the less, she is having surgery soon, god willing. Taking care of their bodies is super inportant and they need to know the difference between playing with pain and injury. She is expected to be out 6-8 months but she has a great attitude about getting to work as soon as she is able to rehab. Knee stiffness is the #1 enemy. So if you have a little one that has a similar injury... have them flex and extend their knee to keep the range of motion. Good luck to any that have a little one ( doesnt matter on age), for a full recovery and hopefully they can make it back on the pitch with a renewed confidence and strength. God speed all!


Wasn't against a Bakersfield team was it?


----------



## zebrafish (Sep 11, 2018)

As a parent of a female player, head injuries and ACL injuries are the things I worry about most.

If you have a female player near or in adolescence, you could consider the PEP prevention program. This approach has been shown to reduce the rate of ACL injuries in youth athletes in scientific studies by about 75%. Just search "PEP program ACL" on YouTube and there are several videos which show/explain the exercises. But real science is behind the efficacy of this exercise/prevention program. I wish clubs were more proactive about doing things like the PEP program as a formal warm up. I think it would be a great selling point of the clubs (we care about your child's health) and would reduce ACL injuries among athletes. A win-win.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 11, 2018)

My daughter had an MCL tear her Freshman year of college.
1) Done growing, but she wishes she could grow about 3 more inches.
2) In practice.
3) Stupid one-on-one drill between attackers and defenders.  Ball was tossed out and the two players had to see who could kick it away.  Daughter and the defender both impacted the ball at the same time with my daughter tearing the MCL and the defender tearing multiple ligaments in her ankle.  Team lost their starting forward and center defender.
4) Yes she had been doing extensive strength and agility training.  Just a freak accident.


----------



## Premo5 (Sep 14, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> Wasn't against a Bakersfield team was it?


No it wasnt. She actually just passed the 7 day post op mark and is ahead of schedule. Its going to be a long road,  but progress in the right direction


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Sep 14, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> As a parent of a female player, head injuries and ACL injuries are the things I worry about most.
> 
> If you have a female player near or in adolescence, you could consider the PEP prevention program. This approach has been shown to reduce the rate of ACL injuries in youth athletes in scientific studies by about 75%. Just search "PEP program ACL" on YouTube and there are several videos which show/explain the exercises. But real science is behind the efficacy of this exercise/prevention program. I wish clubs were more proactive about doing things like the PEP program as a formal warm up. I think it would be a great selling point of the clubs (we care about your child's health) and would reduce ACL injuries among athletes. A win-win.


I've never really seen a team do a good warm up before a game.  And how many stretch or roll out afterwards??  It's really kind of shocking!!


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## oh canada (Mar 30, 2019)

Just wanted to bump this thread up as I think it can be one of the most helpful and long-term threads on this forum.  But when it gets pushed down so far I wonder if others know it has been started.   Another season coming to a close, if anyone has injury reports/advice to share, please do.

Dominic - maybe "Injury Occurrence/Prevention" could be another category on the main menu to drive more content?


----------



## Just A Dad (Mar 30, 2019)

As I posted earlier my daughter was out for 2 years with back to back ACLs. She has been back 8 months but seems to keep getting injured (sprained ankles, foot injuries and stuff like that). Has anyone else experienced this after their child has come back after a long time off?


----------



## Kante (Mar 30, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> As I posted earlier my daughter was out for 2 years with back to back ACLs. She has been back 8 months but seems to keep getting injured (sprained ankles, foot injuries and stuff like that). Has anyone else experienced this after their child has come back after a long time off?


Yup. the time off plus growth that occurs while they're out gets them off kilter and it's very tough to get back. 

The other piece is that a significant ACL injury (i.e. full tear and/or significant damage to the meniscus) is pretty traumatic mentally.  Kids (and adults) tend to overcompensate for some time (up to several years) after the injury which can then lead to injuries on the opposite leg side from overuse. 

it's a tough road. best of luck.


----------



## Just A Dad (Mar 30, 2019)

Kante said:


> Yup. the time off plus growth that occurs while they're out gets them off kilter and it's very tough to get back.
> 
> The other piece is that a significant ACL injury (i.e. full tear and/or significant damage to the meniscus) is pretty traumatic mentally.  Kids (and adults) tend to overcompensate for some time (up to several years) after the injury which can then lead to injuries on the opposite leg side from overuse.
> 
> it's a tough road. best of luck.


Thank you... she was lucky not to have any damage to the meniscus both times


----------



## Speed (Apr 1, 2019)

What is the name of the ACL prevention program that (I think) US soccer was recommending? Its to be done before practicing?


----------



## oh canada (Apr 1, 2019)

Speed said:


> What is the name of the ACL prevention program that (I think) US soccer was recommending? Its to be done before practicing?


https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2014/03/17/11/33/pep-program-seeks-to-prevent-acl-injuries


----------



## charlie murphy (Apr 7, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> As I posted earlier my daughter was out for 2 years with back to back ACLs. She has been back 8 months but seems to keep getting injured (sprained ankles, foot injuries and stuff like that). Has anyone else experienced this after their child has come back after a long time off?


have your daughter hook up with PT that is able to evaluate her bio mechanics  specifically with joint loading ie jump, landing , push off. I assume she is well healed and repair is good. Meaning that the knee does not have too much slop (movement forward and back when testing the ACL). It is not uncommon to suffer other injuries as one gets back to sport, it is unfortunate and the athlete has to remember what the body can do now and slowly build to what it was capable of before the injury, over the course of the next year or so.  Also, it is  not uncommon for the the uninjured side to suffer. I hope the back to back ACL's were not the same leg. That would suck! Anyway, encourage your daughter to stick with it! Seek the help of a qualified PT, not one who is just following an MD protocol but one who is looking closely at her mechanics and is looking at the way she moves not only at the knee but hips and ankle as well.  good luck to both of you


----------



## Surfref (Apr 7, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> As I posted earlier my daughter was out for 2 years with back to back ACLs. She has been back 8 months but seems to keep getting injured (sprained ankles, foot injuries and stuff like that). Has anyone else experienced this after their child has come back after a long time off?


If in San Diego County I would highly recommend Rehab United.  They do wonders with athletes and treat not only the injury but the whole person.  If a PT is only focusing on the injury they are doing it wrong. The PT should be working on all muscle groups of both legs, hips and back.


----------



## Just A Dad (Apr 8, 2019)

charlie murphy said:


> have your daughter hook up with PT that is able to evaluate her bio mechanics  specifically with joint loading ie jump, landing , push off. I assume she is well healed and repair is good. Meaning that the knee does not have too much slop (movement forward and back when testing the ACL). It is not uncommon to suffer other injuries as one gets back to sport, it is unfortunate and the athlete has to remember what the body can do now and slowly build to what it was capable of before the injury, over the course of the next year or so.  Also, it is  not uncommon for the the uninjured side to suffer. I hope the back to back ACL's were not the same leg. That would suck! Anyway, encourage your daughter to stick with it! Seek the help of a qualified PT, not one who is just following an MD protocol but one who is looking closely at her mechanics and is looking at the way she moves not only at the knee but hips and ankle as well.  good luck to both of you


It was the same Knee. As a parent i really messed up and let her take 2 months off. she was cleared at the end of the season and she just wanted a break and unfortunately she took a break from everything and didn't do anything for 2 months and came back at the start of the season like she hadn't been out for almost a year and she tore it again in the first scrimmage game. she was running full speed after a ball and was hit pretty good and stuck her leg out trying to catch herself instead of going to the ground.  after that we both realized their is know shortcuts and she worked with a PT and a trainer for a additional 4 months after being cleared (and still works with the trainer 2 days a week) working on all the muscles and her body movement.


----------



## Just A Dad (Apr 8, 2019)

Surfref said:


> If in San Diego County I would highly recommend Rehab United.  They do wonders with athletes and treat not only the injury but the whole person.  If a PT is only focusing on the injury they are doing it wrong. The PT should be working on all muscle groups of both legs, hips and back.


we are in AZ but did find a PT and trainer thats working on all the muscle groups and her body movement. hips are a big issue for her.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 8, 2019)

One of the biggest problems relating to knee injuries (particularly for girls) is that so many players do not have well-rounded athletic ability and balance. I watch so many games (girls and boys but it’s especially obvious with girls) where I can tell that players are almost always playing unbalanced (they look awkward, like they could fall at any time) and very few know how to ride a challenge (jump a tackle and carry on) or even how to fall properly (yes, there is an art and skill to knowing how to fall without hurting yourself).

Because of this, so many injuries are caused by players coming together and one of them falling awkwardly. The state of fields do not help; State Cup this past weekend in Lancaster was a disgrace in terms of the field quality. So many potholes, undulations and uneven areas; not only does it increase the risk of injury, it encourages teams to play it long because passing on the ground is unbelievably difficult.

Back to the knee topic; the key is in working on balance/agility (and stability) at a young age, setting a foundation. Much in the same way as ball manipulation and comfort at a young age sets a critical foundation for being a good soccer player. Without this balance and stability, so many players come into the game of soccer with a high risk of injury.

Watch your son or daughters’ next game; ask yourself how many of the players look truly comfortable and stable, both with and without the ball when running and jumping.


----------



## Soccerbabe3 (May 29, 2019)

Hi. I'm just wondering what is your experience if for coach's' expectations upon return from ACL injuries? We are having to make a coach/team change for my daughter as her previous coach has left the team.


----------



## Slow Jamin (May 29, 2019)

What was the process that you folks have followed to allow your athlete to grow out of their knee brace after resuming play?


----------



## Just A Dad (May 29, 2019)

Slow Jamin said:


> What was the process that you folks have followed to allow your athlete to grow out of their knee brace after resuming play?


After both her ACLs my daughter didn’t wear a knee brace. I don’t know if it was the right  decision but for her she felt like if she had to wear a brace she wasn’t ready to go back. She played a full season this year after being out 2 solid years with back to back ACLs. People tell me all the time how great she is because she keeps coming back without hesitation or fear of getting hurt again.  For my own selfish reasons I wish she had a little fear because it’s been a full year and I still have a hard time watching her and I’m sick to my stomach every time she jumps for a ball, changes direction or slide tackles


----------



## Slow Jamin (May 30, 2019)

Wow.  Totally different situation with our athlete.  He was cleared pretty quickly and then wasn't as committed to PT due to time constraints..  More committed to making all of our trainings and games.


----------



## Mile High Dad (May 30, 2019)

My DD is an 04 DA and had her ACL torn by a dirty play by a goalie. She felt like her leg was broken. ACL was confirmed by Assistant Coach (Surgeon), also by the Surgeon that eventually fixed her. We had surgery the following month. She rehabbed her rear end off and went back to practice after 9 months off. Therapy, an ice machine and sheer determination brought her back. Practices were tentative at first, playing in her brace but she shortly returned to game ready. First game back she scored and logged decent minutes 20-30. That was for the first few games. Then she got relegated to play up with 02/03's. The former club had staffing problems so quite a few players filled in spots, by playing up. Moral of this story is to check with the Coach to solidify a return to playing plan. Our plan got cast aside due to the needs of the club, not without protest. She ended up playing 8 more games with the older group eventually playing all 90 minutes. As a parent, an injury like this changes your whole outlook, nothing is taken for granted. We tend to hang around practice and one of us travels when she plays out of state, just to make sure. Like others have said, it is a beautiful sight to see your DD return to play and playing the game we all love so much.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 2, 2019)

I cannot recommend https://balanceandmovementfitness.com enough.  Tremendous program to prevent ACL/MCL injuries.  Great people too. Based out of Norco.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 3, 2019)

6 weeks post op for my DD.  She's flying through rehab.  Doc said she is in the 99th % that he has seen, in terms of recovery.  Full range off motion.  Really strong alreay. However, he said there is no way to heal the ACL graft quicker.  He said 9 months is most probably her return, but like everyone says here... it's different with each person.  She is dedicated and fierce, so I'm guessing she will return sooner than later and be stronger.  Another 4 weeks and she can start running... Sigh... one step at a time.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 3, 2019)

Dubs, seeing your DD running will bring tears to your eyes. At first we were told 6 months post op for her to begin no contact practice. Shortly before that, Dr says he wants at least 9 months and possibly a year. The closer we got to her release, we were actually happy for the extended period off. You will hear stories about so and so came back after 6 months and then in her first game back, another injury. Let her graft heal and keep her spirits up and she will be back stronger than ever!


----------



## soccermama213 (Jun 3, 2019)

My DD tore her ACL in Vegas this March in National League. Right before going to college to play D1. She was devastated to say the least. We have an HMO so process has been slow but having surgery on 6/20. College coaches have so supportive and amazing and I'm sure she will get lots of rehab there as well once she starts in fall.  Going to go back and read up on what to expcet. Curious mostly about the first month.


----------



## soccermama213 (Jun 3, 2019)

lancer said:


> My DD had a detached ACL. Healing time was more like a fracture then a tear.  Still required surgery to repair. The ACL was intact and she did not have to wait for it to vascularize.  From what I understand, that process takes a year. So it was a bit quicker, she was cleared to play with a brace after 5 months.  Her ortho and PT trainer both cleared her through a series of tests.  Her injured leg was actually stronger than the other. She joined her sisters team a flight lower, but a year older.  Played with a don joy (non joy) brace for another 2 months.
> 
> A year and a half later, PT every other week, and back playing flight 1.  Her knee is still uncomfortable at times, most likely from scar tissue.  She is a tough kid.  She was determined to get back out there.  For her quitting was never and option even though I probably would have hung up my cleats.


How did they determine it being detached versus torn?


----------



## soccermama213 (Jun 3, 2019)

Also forgot to add - My DD was 18 so probably post Puberty (have heard of studies showing females on or near their menstrual cycles have higher chance of tears and pulls) She was just running during a game and changed directions - nothing fast or serious UGH Its her right dominant leg.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 3, 2019)

Slightly over 3 months out from surgery for acl and meniscus.   Injury occurred due to contact.  Lucky that she had surgery withing two weeks of her injury.   Process started slow since she was on crutches for 6 weeks.  Then PT started and she was cleared to start running at 12 weeks.  I spoke to PT today and she is doing great.  Running (no cutting yet) and plyo drills while building quad strength.  Next visit is next week at 16 weeks.  Dr plans on clearing her for cutting drills at next visit along with some ball drills.  We will also be hiring an Athletic trainer while continuing PT.    Today she told me she has no pain at all.  In fact it feels better than before the injury.   Dr and PT both say the ACL is strong.   She reports to camp at 5-1/2 months with first preseason game at 6 months.   She feels she will be in proper physical condition by then but it remains to be seen how she responds to actually playing and whether she returns this year or redshirts.   Everyone heals differently but so far so good.    In the end it will be the medical staff and how she feels that dictates when she returns.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 3, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Dubs, seeing your DD running will bring tears to your eyes. At first we were told 6 months post op for her to begin no contact practice. Shortly before that, Dr says he wants at least 9 months and possibly a year. The closer we got to her release, we were actually happy for the extended period off. You will hear stories about so and so came back after 6 months and then in her first game back, another injury. Let her graft heal and keep her spirits up and she will be back stronger than ever!


Thank you very much for the encouraging words.  We will definitely take whatever time she needs to heal properly.  It's just she already feels great and is chomping at the bit, so tempering that enthusiasm is what we're dealing with and will be for some time it sounds like. .


----------



## Just A Dad (Jun 4, 2019)

Well looks like my older daughter tore her ACL ( younger daughter did hers twice) in her first college practice. Since we will be going down this road again I would like to ask did you use patellar tendon or one of the hamstring tendon.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 4, 2019)

Our Dr opted for the patellar tendon. So sorry you have to go down this path again. What a nightmare. Best wishes and a prayer for you all.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 4, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> Well looks like my older daughter tore her ACL ( younger daughter did hers twice) in her first college practice. Since we will be going down this road again I would like to ask did you use patellar tendon or one of the hamstring tendon.


No freak’n way!  I feel for you brotha.  Hang in there.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 4, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Slightly over 3 months out from surgery for acl and meniscus.   Injury occurred due to contact.  Lucky that she had surgery withing two weeks of her injury.   Process started slow since she was on crutches for 6 weeks.  Then PT started and she was cleared to start running at 12 weeks.  I spoke to PT today and she is doing great.  Running (no cutting yet) and plyo drills while building quad strength.  Next visit is next week at 16 weeks.  Dr plans on clearing her for cutting drills at next visit along with some ball drills.  We will also be hiring an Athletic trainer while continuing PT.    Today she told me she has no pain at all.  In fact it feels better than before the injury.   Dr and PT both say the ACL is strong.   She reports to camp at 5-1/2 months with first preseason game at 6 months.   She feels she will be in proper physical condition by then but it remains to be seen how she responds to actually playing and whether she returns this year or redshirts.   Everyone heals differently but so far so good.    In the end it will be the medical staff and how she feels that dictates when she returns.


Damn simi, that sounds pretty ambitious.  Mine tore it 10/20, surgery 1/10, started running late April.  Still goes to PT 2x/week.  Question for all, what do your dd’s do other days outside of PT?


----------



## Dubs (Jun 4, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> Well looks like my older daughter tore her ACL ( younger daughter did hers twice) in her first college practice. Since we will be going down this road again I would like to ask did you use patellar tendon or one of the hamstring tendon.


We chose hammy.  The way her ortho spoke about it just seemed right for her.  However, she has a teammate that used cadaver and one that used patella.  I guess there isn't a right answer here... just what you feel most comfortable with.  Cadaver will obviously provide a quicker recovery out of surgery, but longer term didn't sound like a good choice for a young person.  Whatever works for your DD though..


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 4, 2019)

Oops, DD just corrected me she had a quad tendon repair due to her remaining growth plate


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 5, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> Well looks like my older daughter tore her ACL ( younger daughter did hers twice) in her first college practice. Since we will be going down this road again I would like to ask did you use patellar tendon or one of the hamstring tendon.


Patella for my dd.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jun 5, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Damn simi, that sounds pretty ambitious.  Mine tore it 10/20, surgery 1/10, started running late April.  Still goes to PT 2x/week.  Question for all, what do your dd’s do other days outside of PT?


We got lucky with the quick surgery since the surgeon had a cancellation.  PT 3x a week and she goes to the gym most other days.  After next week it will be PT 1x/week, Athletic Trainer 2x, and likely gym or running the other days.  Her PT and Dr both feel she is progressing well.


----------



## oh canada (Jun 5, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> Also forgot to add - My DD was 18 so probably post Puberty (have heard of studies showing females on or near their menstrual cycles have higher chance of tears and pulls) She was just running during a game and changed directions - nothing fast or serious UGH Its her right dominant leg.


sorry to hear this and best to your DD in her recovery.  curious...turf or grass?


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 5, 2019)

My daughter tore her ACL completely and tore a bit of her maniscus in Colorado.  Surgery was 1 1/2 weeks after injury.  Pre-hab 2x the week before surgery.  4 weeks post surgery today.   Dr used her quad for ACL repair with screws that turn into bone and cleaned up her maniscus.   PT 2x a week, 1 1/2 hour sessions.  Stationary bike up to 25 minutes a day now.  Ab, quad, calf, mini squats, and stretches.  Used crutches for only 2 weeks after surgery.   She still has a slight limp, but can bend her knee to 135 degrees and almost straightened.  She is still working on her gait, mind over matter.  

My son has had two knee surgeries, both cadaver, two years apart.  Started running at 3 months after both.  Back to soccer after 6 months the first knee, he is only 4 months post surgery for second knee.  He had his maniscus replaced in both knees, knee cap shaved down and tightened back into place with some screws.  He can run a mile comfortably and is beginning to kick the soccer ball around again.  Goes out and plays basketball with a brace on.


----------



## Zdrone (Jun 6, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> My daughter tore her ACL completely and tore a bit of her maniscus in Colorado.
> 
> My son has had two knee surgeries, both cadaver, two years apart.


Jesus, I’m going to go roll my kids up in bubble wrap


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 6, 2019)

Zdrone said:


> Jesus, I’m going to go roll my kids up in bubble wrap


I highly recommend bubble wrap or body armor !!  So hard to be the parent of two kids with knee injuries.  Such a long rehab/recovery.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> My daughter tore her ACL completely and tore a bit of her maniscus in Colorado.  Surgery was 1 1/2 weeks after injury.  Pre-hab 2x the week before surgery.  4 weeks post surgery today.   Dr used her quad for ACL repair with screws that turn into bone and cleaned up her maniscus.   PT 2x a week, 1 1/2 hour sessions.  Stationary bike up to 25 minutes a day now.  Ab, quad, calf, mini squats, and stretches.  Used crutches for only 2 weeks after surgery.   She still has a slight limp, but can bend her knee to 135 degrees and almost straightened.  She is still working on her gait, mind over matter.
> 
> My son has had two knee surgeries, both cadaver, two years apart.  Started running at 3 months after both.  Back to soccer after 6 months the first knee, he is only 4 months post surgery for second knee.  He had his maniscus replaced in both knees, knee cap shaved down and tightened back into place with some screws.  He can run a mile comfortably and is beginning to kick the soccer ball around again.  Goes out and plays basketball with a brace on.


Best of luck to your DD in her recovery. That sucks but she'll be back on the field better than ever soon enough. Her brother sounds like great inspiration!!


----------



## Sandypk (Jun 6, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Best of luck to your DD in her recovery. That sucks but she'll be back on the field better than ever soon enough. Her brother sounds like great inspiration!!


Thanks!  She is definitely motivated to get back even stronger.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 2, 2019)

Happened in the Spring but helpful to keep a running list...Sunshine Fontes torn ACL while playing High School soccer.  Was #5 recruit, played on youth national teams, etc.  UCLA now, not sure if redshirting.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 6, 2019)

Interesting new research on how ACL tear can be attributed to accumulation of micro-tears over period of time:

https://news.engin.umich.edu/2019/07/new-view-on-acl-tears-prompt-questions-on-how-athletes-train/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=August_2019


----------



## Scara999 (Aug 6, 2019)

Question, so my DD 03 tore her ACL in March and had surgery a month later. She hit her four month mark and is doing great. With social media being huge with college recruiting, would it be wise to post recovery on her social media. Or should we wait. Before the tear, she was talking to a few schools. Your thoughts?


----------



## Dubs (Aug 7, 2019)

Scara999 said:


> Question, so my DD 03 tore her ACL in March and had surgery a month later. She hit her four month mark and is doing great. With social media being huge with college recruiting, would it be wise to post recovery on her social media. Or should we wait. Before the tear, she was talking to a few schools. Your thoughts?


Mine is going through same thing and roughly same timeframe.  However, my DD is already committed.  I'm of the "stay away from social media in general" mind set.  My DD posts very little by design.  That said, you will need to be forthcoming with the interested schools pending your DD is also interested.  Since she is 03, there is nothing keeping her from talking to these schools.  Have they continued their interest since the injury? Where are you at in the process?


----------



## Scara999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Mine is going through same thing and roughly same timeframe.  However, my DD is already committed.  I'm of the "stay away from social media in general" mind set.  My DD posts very little by design.  That said, you will need to be forthcoming with the interested schools pending your DD is also interested.  Since she is 03, there is nothing keeping her from talking to these schools.  Have they continued their interest since the injury? Where are you at in the process?


Nothing to serious. Very beginning stages. We kind of tailored off due to the injury.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 7, 2019)

Scara999 said:


> Nothing to serious. Very beginning stages. We kind of tailored off due to the injury.


I would not tailor off even though they won't be able to see her play for a while.  Have her keep touching base..


----------



## Scara999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dubs said:


> I would not tailor off even though they won't be able to see her play for a while.  Have her keep touching base..


Thanks for the advice. Her expected return will be for the Spring ECNL Showcase.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 7, 2019)

Scara999 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Her expected return will be for the Spring ECNL Showcase.


All the best to your DD.  Hope she recovers as expected.  I suppose my DDs return will be around the same time.  She's currently running and doing light ball work on straight plane.  No cutting or jumping.  The whole thing is brutal even though she's been a champ with her rehab and she feels great.  Hard to watch your team from the sidelines...sigh.


----------



## Scara999 (Aug 7, 2019)

Dubs said:


> All the best to your DD.  Hope she recovers as expected.  I suppose my DDs return will be around the same time.  She's currently running and doing light ball work on straight plane.  No cutting or jumping.  The whole thing is brutal even though she's been a champ with her rehab and she feels great.  Hard to watch your team from the sidelines...sigh.


I agree.


----------



## soccermama213 (Aug 7, 2019)

Scara999 said:


> I agree.


I also agree. My dad just started her first day of college yesterday. She of course can’t play yet - she’s 6 weeks post op from her surgery. ACL year in March, June surgery. Coaches (D1 school) have been super supportive and she’s right to rehab with them. She watched her team win NC from sidelines, and compete at Nationals from sidelines but she is determined to be back strong. I’m thankful colllege has her doing their rehab since I’m sure it’s better than we had.  Her temp dorm roommate didn’t show up yesterday because we found out she tore her ACL as well. Sucks


----------



## Dubs (Aug 7, 2019)

soccermama213 said:


> I also agree. My dad just started her first day of college yesterday. She of course can’t play yet - she’s 6 weeks post op from her surgery. ACL year in March, June surgery. Coaches (D1 school) have been super supportive and she’s right to rehab with them. She watched her team win NC from sidelines, and compete at Nationals from sidelines but she is determined to be back strong. I’m thankful colllege has her doing their rehab since I’m sure it’s better than we had.  Her temp dorm roommate didn’t show up yesterday because we found out she tore her ACL as well. Sucks


Ugh!  That sucks.  Glad she's motivated and getting proper rehab.  I'm sure the fire burns in her just like my DD.  They will be stronger after all the BS.


----------



## etc1217 (Aug 7, 2019)

My DD tore her ACL and meniscus during her first game at Nationals in May.  We got her into surgery 2 wks later.  The Dr. used a cadaver so her healing process is progressing nicely.  The Dr. has cleared her to start running in about 2 wks (3 mo. mark) right when soccer practice begins at her school but no contact and no cutting. She is bummed since she was looking forward to playing for her D3 school this fall but now will be redshirting.  Dr said she should be ready to get back to practicing/training in November.  The PT says she is ahead of schedule as far as her therapy goes and my DD hasn't complained of any pain and is feeling good. She is just excited that she will still be able to be part of the team although she won't be able to play this season.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 8, 2019)

etc1217 said:


> My DD tore her ACL and meniscus during her first game at Nationals in May.  We got her into surgery 2 wks later.  The Dr. used a cadaver so her healing process is progressing nicely.  The Dr. has cleared her to start running in about 2 wks (3 mo. mark) right when soccer practice begins at her school but no contact and no cutting. She is bummed since she was looking forward to playing for her D3 school this fall but now will be redshirting.  Dr said she should be ready to get back to practicing/training in November.  The PT says she is ahead of schedule as far as her therapy goes and my DD hasn't complained of any pain and is feeling good. She is just excited that she will still be able to be part of the team although she won't be able to play this season.


Sorry to hear and glad she is recovering well.  My DD was cleared to run at 3 months.  Make sure your DD doesn't go ape shit like my kid and run 5+ miles first time out.  After the run, her knee bothered her a bit because she was running on the track in one direction putting too much pressure on the injured knee.  After she dialed it back, she's feeling fine.  Also, super important to roll out the IT bands before running.  She's now running about 2 miles per day on the treadmill and no issues.  She'll build from there.  Also, she's been hitting it hard in the gym and quad/ham nearly 90%.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## oh canada (Aug 12, 2019)

US Soccer and ECNL should require all of their clubs to report any/all serious injuries such as ACLs at the end of each year/season and make it public.  That way, the clubs/coaches can be accountable if a greater number of injuries are occurring at one club vs. another.  Eg, not resting players enough, etc.

That U of M study is interesting.  Fatigue does seem like it may be rising to the top of potential causes.  There are several others suggested, of course.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 12, 2019)

Yep-  id like to see this type of data collected:
1. How many games did you play 30+ minutes in over the past 6 months. 
2. For females-  where were you at in your menstrual cycle. 
3. How many times per week do you train
4.  When was the most recent training before you injury.  What was the intensity?
5.  How do you recover after a hard training or game. 
6. What were your last 6 meals?  Food and time of day. 
7.  How many hours per night did sleep over the 7 days prior to your injury. 
8.  Weight gain or weight loss over the past 3 months?  
9.  Any nagging injuries/soreness lasting more than 4 weeks  (ankle, knee, quad, hamstring, calf, hip, glutes) 
10.  How “ready” to play did you feel before and during the game.  Did you ask to sit or sub out?
11.  How far into the game or practice were you when the injury occurred.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 12, 2019)

oh canada said:


> US Soccer and ECNL should require all of their clubs to report any/all serious injuries such as ACLs at the end of each year/season and make it public.  That way, the clubs/coaches can be accountable if a greater number of injuries are occurring at one club vs. another.  Eg, not resting players enough, etc.
> 
> That U of M study is interesting.  Fatigue does seem like it may be rising to the top of potential causes.  There are several others suggested, of course.


Totally agree.  I honestly have a serious gripe with DDs club because they don't mandate any ACL prevention excersices prior to training and games.  They leave it to the girls and if you don't have a girl that's motivated to do it and get the team to do it, they won't do it.  Given all the data regarding the decrease in injuries if you do the 15 -20 min program before training, I just don't understand the club's indifference.  We have all this information and data about concussions (these are serious and I'm not diminishing anything with respect to these injuries) and absolutely nothing being done about the ACLs with girls in particular.  Pisses me off!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 12, 2019)

etc1217 said:


> My DD tore her ACL and meniscus during her first game at Nationals in May.  We got her into surgery 2 wks later.  The Dr. used a cadaver so her healing process is progressing nicely.  The Dr. has cleared her to start running in about 2 wks (3 mo. mark) right when soccer practice begins at her school but no contact and no cutting. She is bummed since she was looking forward to playing for her D3 school this fall but now will be redshirting.  Dr said she should be ready to get back to practicing/training in November.  The PT says she is ahead of schedule as far as her therapy goes and my DD hasn't complained of any pain and is feeling good. She is just excited that she will still be able to be part of the team although she won't be able to play this season.


I would be extra cautious with the recovery since the Dr used a cadaver tendon.  Every study I have read says that cadaver has a much higher rate of re-tear since the body is incorporating foreign tissue.  I hear that 6 months is possible for patella or hamstring but a minimum of 9 months for cadaver.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 12, 2019)

DD is in camp right now.  Training started last Tuesday.  Today is 5 1/2 months post acl (patella) and meniscus surgery.  Our Dr cleared here to return to sport before we left.  College Orthopedic is more conservative(for which we are grateful) and won't consider clearing her until a minimum of 6 months regardless of how well she is progressing.   She is participating in everything but no contact allowed.  She did not initially pass her fitness test (no surprise).  The target was 35 on the beep test and she got a 30 (though surprisingly 7 other healthy girls did not pass).  She retook the test Sunday and was one of two to pass with a 37!  This week they plan on doing series of tests in the weight room to determine the strength of her repaired leg.   She gets treatment every day including their off days.    She has no pain running, sprinting and kicking.   I suspect at 6 months she is likely to be cleared to ease into contact at practice.   The most likely scenario is still redshirting.  This has been a tremendously long and difficult progress but the key is to stay focused and for your daughter to stay within the guidelines her PT and Dr's allow while working hard.  There is no reason why any of our daughters can't return to the field stronger and become even a better player.


----------



## oh canada (Aug 12, 2019)

A bunch of helpful info and stories at this website:  www.theaclclub.com

one example of a post from that site....Rachel Van Hollenbeke (formerly Buehler).  

https://www.theaclclub.com/blogs/scarstories/113546243-rachel-van-hollenbeke


----------



## Dubs (Aug 13, 2019)

oh canada said:


> A bunch of helpful info and stories at this website:  www.theaclclub.com
> 
> one example of a post from that site....Rachel Van Hollenbeke (formerly Buehler).
> 
> https://www.theaclclub.com/blogs/scarstories/113546243-rachel-van-hollenbeke


This is awesome.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 14, 2019)

oh canada said:


> A bunch of helpful info and stories at this website:  www.theaclclub.com
> 
> one example of a post from that site....Rachel Van Hollenbeke (formerly Buehler).
> 
> https://www.theaclclub.com/blogs/scarstories/113546243-rachel-van-hollenbeke


Really good - thank you


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 19, 2019)

Another update.  Dd passed all of the jump tests today. Only 2% difference between legs.  One week shy of 6 months.  She still won’t be cleared to return to play at least for a few weeks.  At that point redshirt is still likely.  Glad to her she is getting good care and is progressing well.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 26, 2019)

Well MRI confirmed my DD re injured her knee again.  16 months post surgery, looked like she was getting back to her old self. One slide tackle from the rear took her down on her repaired knee. She heard the pop but the trainers thought maybe it was just scar tissue. Minor swelling and little to no pain. She was ready to play but out of caution we opted to have her surgeon take a look. He checked her out and thought it was a little loose and ordered the MRI.  Telling her that she tore it again was the hardest thing ever.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 26, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Yes MRI's are expensive and  MRI's are not done without cause or reason.  However said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE=" Yes MRI's are expensive and  MRI's are not done without cause or reason.  However, if your knee is extremely swollen the image may not be as good as it can be. If you are extremely painful you may not be able to lay as still as you need to be . So , It may be in your best interest to wait on imaging to get the best diagnosis you can get.  I hope that your doctor has your ( the patient's ) best interest at heart and bases their decisions on what is best for the patient. A PCL injury is a tough one and not your usual injury , that is an interesting one. good luck .
> ...


Hi Copa - Just curious how your DD is doing a few years after the pars fracture.  Mine has been out for a few months with a pars fracture and I've been doing a lot of research online which is all very scary and terrifying.  Appreciate anything you are willing to share-thank you!


----------



## CopaMundial (Aug 26, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Hi Copa - Just curious how your DD is doing a few years after the pars fracture.  Mine has been out for a few months with a pars fracture and I've been doing a lot of research online which is all very scary and terrifying.  Appreciate anything you are willing to share-thank you!


Hey Cali. I know it's really scary when you read into all that can happen with pars fractures, but my DD has recovered nicely after she fractured both L5 at 12 yrs and L4 at 14-15 ages.  She's 17 now, playing DA and actively being looked at by all level of college coaches.  So, yes, it can heal nicely if caught early and treated properly.  DD had a great physical therapist and doctor that know a lot about this injury.  Olympus Movement Performance, Vista, CA (AnnMarie Alf, DPT) has been amazing through all her injuries, but especially the pars fracture.  If you are in Orange County or further north, the best PT that knows about this injury was Coury and Buehler.  Dr Kruse has been our Dr. of choice and we also used Regenexx (Dr. Patel) for prp injections that really helped the L4 pars fracture and a later MCL tear (4 week recovery on grade two tear, stronger than before injury). 

After two months, your DD should be doing PT at least 3 times a week.  If she's still in pain, she needs to be braced up and given a little more time, but there are still exercises that can be done. I hope I helped. It's an emotionally draining injury, but she will be stronger following the injury if she does all her proper PT.  The biggest scare is if the spine shifts, but keeping that core strong is paramount.  And yes, on occasion, my DD will experience a little soreness around her lower back, but overall, the xrays and last MRI showed that the first pars healed completely and calcified nicely.  We hope the same for the second as we caught it pretty quick.  I wish your daughter the best and speediest recovery.  You can DM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Zen (Aug 26, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Well MRI confirmed my DD re injured her knee again.  16 months post surgery, looked like she was getting back to her old self. One slide tackle from the rear took her down on her repaired knee. She heard the pop but the trainers thought maybe it was just scar tissue. Minor swelling and little to no pain. She was ready to play but out of caution we opted to have her surgeon take a look. He checked her out and thought it was a little loose and ordered the MRI.  Telling her that she tore it again was the hardest thing ever.


That’s heartbreaking....  I’m so sorry to hear this.  All the best to your daughter and family.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 27, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> Hey Cali. I know it's really scary when you read into all that can happen with pars fractures, but my DD has recovered nicely after she fractured both L5 at 12 yrs and L4 at 14-15 ages.  She's 17 now, playing DA and actively being looked at by all level of college coaches.  So, yes, it can heal nicely if caught early and treated properly.  DD had a great physical therapist and doctor that know a lot about this injury.  Olympus Movement Performance, Vista, CA (AnnMarie Alf, DPT) has been amazing through all her injuries, but especially the pars fracture.  If you are in Orange County or further north, the best PT that knows about this injury was Coury and Buehler.  Dr Kruse has been our Dr. of choice and we also used Regenexx (Dr. Patel) for prp injections that really helped the L4 pars fracture and a later MCL tear (4 week recovery on grade two tear, stronger than before injury).
> 
> After two months, your DD should be doing PT at least 3 times a week.  If she's still in pain, she needs to be braced up and given a little more time, but there are still exercises that can be done. I hope I helped. It's an emotionally draining injury, but she will be stronger following the injury if she does all her proper PT.  The biggest scare is if the spine shifts, but keeping that core strong is paramount.  And yes, on occasion, my DD will experience a little soreness around her lower back, but overall, the xrays and last MRI showed that the first pars healed completely and calcified nicely.  We hope the same for the second as we caught it pretty quick.  I wish your daughter the best and speediest recovery.  You can DM me if you have more questions.


Thank you Copa.   I was afraid that this may be a game ending injury -glad to hear your DD came out of it and is doing well.  Really appreciate you taking the time to share --very helpful, thanks again.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 27, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Well MRI confirmed my DD re injured her knee again.  16 months post surgery, looked like she was getting back to her old self. One slide tackle from the rear took her down on her repaired knee. She heard the pop but the trainers thought maybe it was just scar tissue. Minor swelling and little to no pain. She was ready to play but out of caution we opted to have her surgeon take a look. He checked her out and thought it was a little loose and ordered the MRI.  Telling her that she tore it again was the hardest thing ever.


I'm so sorry.  Wishing your DD all the best!


----------



## CopaMundial (Aug 27, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Thank you Copa.   I was afraid that this may be a game ending injury -glad to hear your DD came out of it and is doing well.  Really appreciate you taking the time to share --very helpful, thanks again.


I just wanted to add, my DD isn't the only one I've known to come back fully.  The first player family who helped us also had their DD recover go on to play at Oregon.  And another team mate of my DD's had a pars fracture last year and is back playing and recruited to a D1.  It is possible. Have hope, make sure she stays positive and has the right care.  Good luck to her full recovery.


----------



## CopaMundial (Aug 27, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Well MRI confirmed my DD re injured her knee again.  16 months post surgery, looked like she was getting back to her old self. One slide tackle from the rear took her down on her repaired knee. She heard the pop but the trainers thought maybe it was just scar tissue. Minor swelling and little to no pain. She was ready to play but out of caution we opted to have her surgeon take a look. He checked her out and thought it was a little loose and ordered the MRI.  Telling her that she tore it again was the hardest thing ever.


I am so sorry to hear this.  We've had to deliver terrible news from back to back injury and it's heartbreaking. I wish her a full and speedy recovery, but in the meantime, keep her spirits high.  Injuries hurt kids mentally as well as physically. I'm sure you know that already. Positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Aug 28, 2019)

CopaMundial said:


> I just wanted to add, my DD isn't the only one I've known to come back fully.  The first player family who helped us also had their DD recover go on to play at Oregon.  And another team mate of my DD's had a pars fracture last year and is back playing and recruited to a D1.  It is possible. Have hope, make sure she stays positive and has the right care.  Good luck to her full recovery.


So awesome to hear this!!


----------



## oh canada (Aug 28, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Well MRI confirmed my DD re injured her knee again.  16 months post surgery, looked like she was getting back to her old self. One slide tackle from the rear took her down on her repaired knee. She heard the pop but the trainers thought maybe it was just scar tissue. Minor swelling and little to no pain. She was ready to play but out of caution we opted to have her surgeon take a look. He checked her out and thought it was a little loose and ordered the MRI.  Telling her that she tore it again was the hardest thing ever.


thanks for sharing Mile High, though its never something we all want to hear.  Please use this forum as a place to educate future info seekers or if you just need to vent.  The posts in this thread are about the most "evergreen" content on the forum, so it's very valuable long term.  How old is she?  Turf or grass?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 29, 2019)

My DD is now U16, played 2 half seasons due to injury in DA and recently moved to play ECNL/HS ball. This latest injury occurred on grass, which may have caused her knee to grab the grass vs. slide on the turf. Will never know. We are now battling with recovering from another surgery and then who knows what her soccer future holds. Both injuries were due to very hard fouls and were not due to overtraining or over use. She is 5' 8" and about 130 lbs. and is very athletic. She is the type of forward that garners too much attention from the defense. From what we have seen through her career is she gets double and triple teamed and 
endures a lot of excessive physical abuse. Before her first injury, she had a great half season in 
DA and was invited to National Team tryouts (4 sessions before being injured). She came back from her injury with a vengeance. Trained super hard to get back to her former self.  She was just starting to look like her old self and getting comfortable with her new team. Her surgeon had her in a brace and it almost seemed like the brace made her a target, even more. So now all of the normal soccer issues-Why isn't she starting, is she getting enough playing time etc. seem so petty. As much as We loved watching her play the game she loved and was so talented at, We are now faced with yet another year of rehab and returning to play or do we call it a career and move on. I'm sure others have faced this and unfortunately others out there will also have to face this grim reality. This forum is so unique and actually very vital to help all of us support our kids. Collectively our experiences, good and bad, can be so helpful and supportive to this community. Thank you to all.


----------



## Fact (Aug 29, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> My DD is now U16, played 2 half seasons due to injury in DA and recently moved to play ECNL/HS ball. This latest injury occurred on grass, which may have caused her knee to grab the grass vs. slide on the turf. Will never know. We are now battling with recovering from another surgery and then who knows what her soccer future holds. Both injuries were due to very hard fouls and were not due to overtraining or over use. She is 5' 8" and about 130 lbs. and is very athletic. She is the type of forward that garners too much attention from the defense. From what we have seen through her career is she gets double and triple teamed and
> endures a lot of excessive physical abuse. Before her first injury, she had a great half season in
> DA and was invited to National Team tryouts (4 sessions before being injured). She came back from her injury with a vengeance. Trained super hard to get back to her former self.  She was just starting to look like her old self and getting comfortable with her new team. Her surgeon had her in a brace and it almost seemed like the brace made her a target, even more. So now all of the normal soccer issues-Why isn't she starting, is she getting enough playing time etc. seem so petty. As much as We loved watching her play the game she loved and was so talented at, We are now faced with yet another year of rehab and returning to play or do we call it a career and move on. I'm sure others have faced this and unfortunately others out there will also have to face this grim reality. This forum is so unique and actually very vital to help all of us support our kids. Collectively our experiences, good and bad, can be so helpful and supportive to this community. Thank you to all.


I am blanking on the name, but a few years back there was a girl that played at Surf.  Her dream was to play at USC but suffered 2 ACL injuries during her high school years. I believe she still went to USC to play and her dad was on the forum.  Maybe another poster can help put you in touch with them.  Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 29, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> My DD is now U16, played 2 half seasons due to injury in DA and recently moved to play ECNL/HS ball. This latest injury occurred on grass, which may have caused her knee to grab the grass vs. slide on the turf. Will never know. We are now battling with recovering from another surgery and then who knows what her soccer future holds. Both injuries were due to very hard fouls and were not due to overtraining or over use. She is 5' 8" and about 130 lbs. and is very athletic. She is the type of forward that garners too much attention from the defense. From what we have seen through her career is she gets double and triple teamed and
> endures a lot of excessive physical abuse. Before her first injury, she had a great half season in
> DA and was invited to National Team tryouts (4 sessions before being injured). She came back from her injury with a vengeance. Trained super hard to get back to her former self.  She was just starting to look like her old self and getting comfortable with her new team. Her surgeon had her in a brace and it almost seemed like the brace made her a target, even more. So now all of the normal soccer issues-Why isn't she starting, is she getting enough playing time etc. seem so petty. As much as We loved watching her play the game she loved and was so talented at, We are now faced with yet another year of rehab and returning to play or do we call it a career and move on. I'm sure others have faced this and unfortunately others out there will also have to face this grim reality. This forum is so unique and actually very vital to help all of us support our kids. Collectively our experiences, good and bad, can be so helpful and supportive to this community. Thank you to all.


Thank you for the additional info.  Question for you... Even though there was contact in both instances, do you attribute the second injury to just bad luck or do you think she came back too early...? I guess what I'm asking is, is there anything in your mind that might have help prevent it?  I ask this only because my DD is on the comeback trail and has all the qualities you mention your DD has.  I worry for her on her journey back and would love any advice you can give as you make your way through this horrible time.  My heart aches for your DD. I am certain she will be back and amazing on the field if she so desires.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Dubs, I can honestly say it has to be bad luck. Since her return I've seen her get launched airborne by a defender taking her legs out from under her and seen her come out from a pile of 5 girls trying to head a ball off a corner and she headed it out before they dogpiled her. Her coach said it was the most uncalled/hard for foul she has seen and of course it's my DD on the end of it. I would say, cherish every moment she gets and don't sweat the little things. Playing time, missed opportunities, bad passes or missed goals all pale in comparison and are meaningless. The joy of seeing them return to the game they love is the ultimate joy. Enjoy all of her hard work and embrace and praise her every chance you get. Whether my DD returns is up to her surgeon, her Mom  and her. Nothing can erase the memories of seeing them in pain but everytime she sets foot on the pitch and is able to walk off to play another day is to be cherished, it is a gift and only those that have gone through it can really understand it.


----------



## Dubs (Aug 29, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Dubs, I can honestly say it has to be bad luck. Since her return I've seen her get launched airborne by a defender taking her legs out from under her and seen her come out from a pile of 5 girls trying to head a ball off a corner and she headed it out before they dogpiled her. Her coach said it was the most uncalled/hard for foul she has seen and of course it's my DD on the end of it. I would say, cherish every moment she gets and don't sweat the little things. Playing time, missed opportunities, bad passes or missed goals all pale in comparison and are meaningless. The joy of seeing them return to the game they love is the ultimate joy. Enjoy all of her hard work and embrace and praise her every chance you get. Whether my DD returns is up to her surgeon, her Mom  and her. Nothing can erase the memories of seeing them in pain but everytime she sets foot on the pitch and is able to walk off to play another day is to be cherished, it is a gift and only those that have gone through it can really understand it.


Thank you for that!  Perspective is what is needed here.  With that bad luck, let there be an equal or greater amount of good luck to you, her and your family.  Prayers up!


----------



## oh canada (Aug 29, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Dubs, I can honestly say it has to be bad luck. Since her return I've seen her get launched airborne by a defender taking her legs out from under her and seen her come out from a pile of 5 girls trying to head a ball off a corner and she headed it out before they dogpiled her. Her coach said it was the most uncalled/hard for foul she has seen and of course it's my DD on the end of it. I would say, cherish every moment she gets and don't sweat the little things. Playing time, missed opportunities, bad passes or missed goals all pale in comparison and are meaningless. The joy of seeing them return to the game they love is the ultimate joy. Enjoy all of her hard work and embrace and praise her every chance you get. Whether my DD returns is up to her surgeon, her Mom  and her. Nothing can erase the memories of seeing them in pain but everytime she sets foot on the pitch and is able to walk off to play another day is to be cherished, it is a gift and only those that have gone through it can really understand it.


Such thoughtful posts, Mile High, thank you.  I wonder if the referees need to take a more proactive role in protecting players?  Rarely do I see a ref who makes me say to myself, "ok, he/she is really calling this game tight on fouls."  But, I often feel that they let A LOT go.  Maybe US Soccer and ECNL need to make it part of their platform?  We have quite a few refs on this board...thoughts from any of the whistle blowers?


----------



## MMMM (Aug 31, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Such thoughtful posts, Mile High, thank you.  I wonder if the referees need to take a more proactive role in protecting players?  Rarely do I see a ref who makes me say to myself, "ok, he/she is really calling this game tight on fouls."  But, I often feel that they let A LOT go.  Maybe US Soccer and ECNL need to make it part of their platform?  We have quite a few refs on this board...thoughts from any of the whistle blowers?


I agree with this.  We took our DD to see a high-level D1 game out on the east coast last week — it was crazy how those teams were beating each other up.  Looked more like rugby than soccer.  The refs getting a little more aggressive on the calls might help the beautiful game stay beautiful.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 3, 2019)

Dd was cleared today 6 weeks 8 days post acl and meniscus surgery!   She passed the fitness test at the beginning of camp.  Then all of the various hop tests.  Has been participating in everything but no contact.  Last week she passed all of the various strength/ lift tests.  Her repaired leg muscles have returned and are now equal to her other leg.  She just called me and surprised me with the clearance.  She fully participated in practice including scrimmaging and she felt great.  Brought tears to my eyes.  It is unclear on whether she will still redshirt or start playing in a few weeks as she gets up to speed.  I am ready to buy last minute plane tickets though.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Sep 3, 2019)

Simi, that is great to hear. Enjoy seeing her out there! It takes on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 3, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Dd was cleared today 6 weeks 8 days post acl and meniscus surgery!   She passed the fitness test at the beginning of camp.  Then all of the various hop tests.  Has been participating in everything but no contact.  Last week she passed all of the various strength/ lift tests.  Her repaired leg muscles have returned and are now equal to her other leg.  She just called me and surprised me with the clearance.  She fully participated in practice including scrimmaging and she felt great.  Brought tears to my eyes.  It is unclear on whether she will still redshirt or start playing in a few weeks as she gets up to speed.  I am ready to buy last minute plane tickets though.


So what do the doctors say about the ligament “vascularizing?”  We’ve been told by two different surgeons that it’s all about re-vascularizing the ligament, and not necessarily how you actually feel (i.e. strength wise).  Our doctor won’t clear her till 9 months post surgery.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 3, 2019)

Justafan said:


> So what do the doctors say about the ligament “vascularizing?”  We’ve been told by two different surgeons that it’s all about re-vascularizing the ligament, and not necessarily how you actually feel (i.e. strength wise).  Our doctor won’t clear her till 9 months post surgery.


I believe everyone heals at a different rate.  She used her patella tendon.  I have been told by two doctors that if the hamstring or quad was used it takes several more months.  Also one of the keys is regaining symmetry of the legs in size and strength.  Believe I am nervous.  But even if she waited to 12 months I still would be nervous.  We are putting a lot of faith in her doctors, Athletic Trainer, strength and fitness coaches. She has worked hard to get to this point and has passed every test.


----------



## Dubs (Sep 4, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I believe everyone heals at a different rate.  She used her patella tendon.  I have been told by two doctors that if the hamstring or quad was used it takes several more months.  Also one of the keys is regaining symmetry of the legs in size and strength.  Believe I am nervous.  But even if she waited to 12 months I still would be nervous.  We are putting a lot of faith in her doctors, Athletic Trainer, strength and fitness coaches. She has worked hard to get to this point and has passed every test.


I think my DD's injured leg is actually slightly bigger than the non-injured one now..  I don't know for certain, but it's tough to tell.  One more month before she's cleared for plyometrics..fingers crossed.  Also, how do you know if the ligament is "vascularized"?


----------



## oh canada (Sep 4, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Dd was cleared today 6 weeks 8 days post acl and meniscus surgery!   She passed the fitness test at the beginning of camp.  Then all of the various hop tests.  Has been participating in everything but no contact.  Last week she passed all of the various strength/ lift tests.  Her repaired leg muscles have returned and are now equal to her other leg.  She just called me and surprised me with the clearance.  She fully participated in practice including scrimmaging and she felt great.  Brought tears to my eyes.  It is unclear on whether she will still redshirt or start playing in a few weeks as she gets up to speed.  I am ready to buy last minute plane tickets though.


Note, this is a typo by Simi.  He means 6 months, 8 days.  Not, 6 weeks.  Obvious for all of us following his dd's progress and hoping for a quick recovery but want to ensure no newbies read only this post and think 6 weeks is anywhere near the realm of possibility.  6 months is a great result.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 4, 2019)

Dubs said:


> I think my DD's injured leg is actually slightly bigger than the non-injured one now..  I don't know for certain, but it's tough to tell.  One more month before she's cleared for plyometrics..fingers crossed.  Also, how do you know if the ligament is "vascularized"?


I am not sure you can actually tell.  Literature I have read seems to indicate that this process is completed by 16 to 20 weeks.  I guess if the new ACL works properly is the only way to tell.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 4, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Note, this is a typo by Simi.  He means 6 months, 8 days.  Not, 6 weeks.  Obvious for all of us following his dd's progress and hoping for a quick recovery but want to ensure no newbies read only this post and think 6 weeks is anywhere near the realm of possibility.  6 months is a great result.


Yikes that was hell of a typo!  Thanks for catching it.  From what I can tell my dd is in the top 5% from a recovery standpoint.  It is really amazing that she has passed all of the hop and strength tests and that she has symmetry in her legs at this point.   From a parent standpoint this is the scariest part of the recovery process.


----------



## Just A Dad (Sep 4, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Yikes that was hell of a typo!  Thanks for catching it.  From what I can tell my dd is in the top 5% from a recovery standpoint.  It is really amazing that she has passed all of the hop and strength tests and that she has symmetry in her legs at this point.   From a parent standpoint this is the scariest part of the recovery process.


Both my daughters have torn their ACLs (one has done it twice) and their recovery is completely different using the same doctor and PT. Each person heals different and each person has a comfort level to push the knee. Its been 3 years since the first ACL and I still get nervous watching her play.


----------



## oh canada (Sep 4, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> Both my daughters have torn their ACLs (one has done it twice) and their recovery is completely different using the same doctor and PT. Each person heals different and each person has a comfort level to push the knee. Its been 3 years since the first ACL and I still get nervous watching her play.


Interesting.  Good info.  @Just A Dad so are you of the mindset that genetics plays a role for acl tears?  Did you or their mom tear one?  Girls tear at similar ages? Any other thoughts re causes?


----------



## Sandypk (Sep 4, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Interesting.  Good info.  @Just A Dad so are you of the mindset that genetics plays a role for acl tears?  Did you or their mom tear one?  Girls tear at similar ages? Any other thoughts re causes?


Both of my kids had knee surgery, my son has had surgery on both knees and my daughter is 4 months out of ACL surgery.  I have torn my meniscus playing soccer and my husband also tore his skiing.  I think genetics plays a big factor in knee injuries unfortunately.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> Both of my kids had knee surgery, my son has had surgery on both knees and my daughter is 4 months out of ACL surgery.  I have torn my meniscus playing soccer and my husband also tore his skiing.  I think genetics plays a big factor in knee injuries unfortunately.[/QUOTE


Will your family continue to ski? I ask because I retired my ski's after two surgeries.


----------



## Dubs (Sep 4, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Will your family continue to ski? I ask because I retired my ski's after two surgeries.


UGH!  This is a big discussion in my family because we are skiers.  However, with DD already being committed and on the recovery trail, I told her I think her skiing days are done for quite sometime.  It's just not worth the risk, but she begs to differ, as she truly loves it.  It's really a bummer because it's probably our favorite thing to do as a family.  I didn't even purchase our passes this year


----------



## Dubs (Sep 4, 2019)

Just A Dad said:


> Both my daughters have torn their ACLs (one has done it twice) and their recovery is completely different using the same doctor and PT. Each person heals different and each person has a comfort level to push the knee. Its been 3 years since the first ACL and I still get nervous watching her play.


Are either of your DDs playing in college?


----------



## Just A Dad (Sep 4, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Interesting.  Good info.  @Just A Dad so are you of the mindset that genetics plays a role for acl tears?  Did you or their mom tear one?  Girls tear at similar ages? Any other thoughts re causes?


I grew up playing football and never had knee injuries and their mother ran track and has bad knees but never tore anything. my youngest who tore it twice and has had mulitple broken bones. She is super competitive in everything she does and takes to many risk. oldest daughter has never had any major injuries but tore her ACL first college practice. Youngest tore hers at 13 and 14 oldest at 18. Youngest first one happened at the end of the game hit going for ball stepped and dropped (nothing dirty). second time was 10 months later in her first scrimmage and was running full speed hit and stuck her leg out to catch herself and dropped. like i had said in earlier post she took the summer off (2 months) and was not ready to get back on the field especially without a knee brace (she refused to wear it). after the second we waited a full year and limited her playing time the first half of the season. She still never wore a knee brace because she thought it made her a target. shes now starting her second season and sees a trainer 1-2 times a week to keep everything balanced. oldest tore her ACL last 10 minutes of practice taking shots on goal. Shes 2 months into PT and is ahead of where her sister was at this point. Im not sure on the first ACL but the second and third both girls were on their periods. I do believe genetics do play a part also think fatigue was a big factor.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 4, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Will your family continue to ski? I ask because I retired my ski's after two surgeries.


Learn not to fall!  Or take up snowboarding which would dramatically reduce the chance for a knee injury (but watch out for those wrists).


----------



## Just A Dad (Sep 4, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Are either of your DDs playing in college?


My youngest is a junior in high school. Oldest tore hers a few months back in her first college practice


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 4, 2019)

dd was playing at the 6 today starting for the second 11.  Meet with the coaches afterward.  They told her not to be surprised if they start playing her in the next few games.  I am a bit stunned.


----------



## Sandypk (Sep 4, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Will your family continue to ski? I ask because I retired my ski's after two surgeries.


My son has already been back snowboarding after his surgery.  He doesn't ski, never has.  The rest of us continued to ski before my dd hurt her ACL.  
She wants to go to Boulder, so I'm sure she will want to ski again.  My son is already talking about season passes to Mammoth and Big Bear.  We love to go to Park City or Tahoe, but
that will have to wait another year for my dd.


----------



## Sandypk (Sep 4, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Are either of your DDs playing in college?


No, my son only plays rec. soccer while in college.  My dd is a junior and is most likely hanging up her cleats.  Makes me sad, but it was her choice.


----------



## Dubs (Sep 5, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> dd was playing at the 6 today starting for the second 11.  Meet with the coaches afterward.  They told her not to be surprised if they start playing her in the next few games.  I am a bit stunned.


That is stunning and super awesome!  Good luck to her Simi!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Sep 16, 2019)

Today is 6 months and 3 weeks post ACL/Meniscus surgery for my dd.   Last night she made it all of the way back and made her college debut getting 20 minutes against Duke.   I guess she is not redshirting after all but will be playing.   Her team got routed but I was able to watch the game on line and I thought she looked good considering it was her first game back and the tough competition.   Both my wife and I had tears in our eyes when we heard the announcer butcher her last name announcing her entry to the game.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 16, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Today is 6 months and 3 weeks post ACL/Meniscus surgery for my dd.   Last night she made it all of the way back and made her college debut getting 20 minutes against Duke.   I guess she is not redshirting after all but will be playing.   Her team got routed but I was able to watch the game on line and I thought she looked good considering it was her first game back and the tough competition.   Both my wife and I had tears in our eyes when we heard the announcer butcher her last name announcing her entry to the game.


Who cares about the rout, your dd is playing D1  ball!  Congratulations of the highest order.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Sep 16, 2019)

Great to hear!!! Like Justafan said rout or not, she's playing D1. Many more games and many more tearful viewings


----------



## Mile High Dad (Oct 18, 2019)

Thought it might be time for an update. First appointment (early Sept) with the Surgeon after the bad news from the MRI (revealed some ACL damage) and he was quite puzzled. He re-examined the MRI and also re-performed the Lachman test, he also had a visiting Dr take a look. Her ACL is slight loose so he gives us 2 options. Schedule second ACL repair and recover or have intensive PT to target the muscles around the knee and come back in a month to reassess. Of course we opted for the second option. My DD hit the gym and PT really hard, all the while not having any complaints or pain in the knee. She just got cleared to go back to practice-no contact for now. We are proceeding very cautiously and remind her she needs to let us know if there is any instability or pain. She practiced last night, dribbling and passing but no shooting yet but it was a sight to see. More to follow...


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 18, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Thought it might be time for an update. First appointment (early Sept) with the Surgeon after the bad news from the MRI (revealed some ACL damage) and he was quite puzzled. He re-examined the MRI and also re-performed the Lachman test, he also had a visiting Dr take a look. Her ACL is slight loose so he gives us 2 options. Schedule second ACL repair and recover or have intensive PT to target the muscles around the knee and come back in a month to reassess. Of course we opted for the second option. My DD hit the gym and PT really hard, all the while not having any complaints or pain in the knee. She just got cleared to go back to practice-no contact for now. We are proceeding very cautiously and remind her she needs to let us know if there is any instability or pain. She practiced last night, dribbling and passing but no shooting yet but it was a sight to see. More to follow...


I am keeping my fingers crossed for your daughter that it all works out.  04 right? So she is a Sophomore?  If so Junior year is really the critical year for recruiting (if she wants to play college ball) so taking the slow and cautious approach makes sense since she has time.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 18, 2019)

Update on my dd.  She has been on the travel team for a while now and has played in 6 games so far.  Starting to get more time.  Got 46 minutes last night (most so far) and the best news was she felt zero pain after the game.   ACL injuries are tough but they don't have to end your career or your dreams of playing at the next level.


----------



## CopaMundial (Oct 18, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Thought it might be time for an update. First appointment (early Sept) with the Surgeon after the bad news from the MRI (revealed some ACL damage) and he was quite puzzled. He re-examined the MRI and also re-performed the Lachman test, he also had a visiting Dr take a look. Her ACL is slight loose so he gives us 2 options. Schedule second ACL repair and recover or have intensive PT to target the muscles around the knee and come back in a month to reassess. Of course we opted for the second option. My DD hit the gym and PT really hard, all the while not having any complaints or pain in the knee. She just got cleared to go back to practice-no contact for now. We are proceeding very cautiously and remind her she needs to let us know if there is any instability or pain. She practiced last night, dribbling and passing but no shooting yet but it was a sight to see. More to follow...


So glad to hear the good news!!! Keeping fingers crossed for your DD and sending positive thoughts.  On a side note, I wanted to just put out there that PRP injections worked fantastic for my DD when she had a grade 2 MCL tear and for her pars fractures.  You can DM me if you like.  We went to Regenexx.  You can look them up to read more about the procedure.  Not sure if it's an option for you or desire, but just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 19, 2019)

Mile High Dad said:


> Thought it might be time for an update. First appointment (early Sept) with the Surgeon after the bad news from the MRI (revealed some ACL damage) and he was quite puzzled. He re-examined the MRI and also re-performed the Lachman test, he also had a visiting Dr take a look. Her ACL is slight loose so he gives us 2 options. Schedule second ACL repair and recover or have intensive PT to target the muscles around the knee and come back in a month to reassess. Of course we opted for the second option. My DD hit the gym and PT really hard, all the while not having any complaints or pain in the knee. She just got cleared to go back to practice-no contact for now. We are proceeding very cautiously and remind her she needs to let us know if there is any instability or pain. She practiced last night, dribbling and passing but no shooting yet but it was a sight to see. More to follow...


Great to hear.  My DD was at the doc a week ago for her 6 month post op.  She was really optimistic and thought he would release her for non-contact practice, but she did not get cleared.  He said that she is super strong and looks great, but the tissues really do need 9-12 months to heal and assimlate to the body.  There are obviously exceptions, but since there really is no rush for my kid, he said she could continue to do any straight plane stuff including jumping and some light lateral movement, but no striking the ball and no real cutting for another 3 months.  My kid was crushed, but understood that it's really best to be cautious here.  One my DDs teammates just retore hers after coming back from 12 months rehab.  Everyone is different, but the longer we wait (from the doc), the more you reduce the risk.  All the best to you DD.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 19, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Update on my dd.  She has been on the travel team for a while now and has played in 6 games so far.  Starting to get more time.  Got 46 minutes last night (most so far) and the best news was she felt zero pain after the game.   ACL injuries are tough but they don't have to end your career or your dreams of playing at the next level.


Awesome stuff bro.  So happy for your kid and your family.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks for all of the great thoughts. Copa I will do some research, work can wait .


----------



## gkrent (Oct 23, 2019)

Keeper pops said:


> Thanks for starting this  since I could not find any threads re. ACL injuries. My 03 DD tore her ACL  late January playing for for school's 8th BBall team. At first it was diagnosed as a strained knee so after a few weeks of rest she returned to training without any pains or soreness. She went for keeper training the following weekend. During her warm ups, she planted on her right knee and immediately went down. She consequently tore her meniscus.
> 
> After seeing the ortho doc & getting MRI, he confirmed the ACL & meniscus injury. Currently doing her a pre-surgery physical therapy to strengthen her knee as the goal is to have a healthy-strong knee. This will enable her to begin PT after surgery. Her therapist has  informed us her knee is as strong as it can be and surgery ready.
> 
> ...


Such a bummer when this happens.  I have two players that tore their ACL...1 who tore ACL/MCL her junior year at a D-1 school and made a full recovery in about 9-10 months (she had some scar tissue complications that delayed her clearance), and the other is currently a D-1  GK and tore her ACL (no other tears) this fall and is undergoing post-op rehab.  She is expected to make a full recover in time for Summer.

The good news here is that your kid is young.   The big challenge is to keep her eye on the ball and not let this get her down emotionally.  In hindsight this will be a blip on the great radar of life   Just make sure she takes her rehab very seriously and does everything she is asked by her team.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 23, 2019)

http://jmusports.com/feature/finishingstrong

A must read about college soccer injuries from one of my dd’s teammates


----------



## Dubs (Oct 24, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> http://jmusports.com/feature/finishingstrong
> 
> A must read about college soccer injuries from one of my dd’s teammates


UGH bro... tears flowing.  Strong young woman of character and courage.  She will no doubt be successful in life.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 28, 2019)

Finally got back east to see my daughter play.  She got decent 2nd half minutes in their win.  Been a tough year coming back from injury but yesterday was a perfect day.


----------



## Dubs (Oct 28, 2019)

That is excellent!  Do you think she'll get more minutes as they head into their conference tourney?  How is her knee feeling?  Has she stopped thinking about it?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 29, 2019)

Dubs said:


> That is excellent!  Do you think she'll get more minutes as they head into their conference tourney?  How is her knee feeling?  Has she stopped thinking about it?


I think she will play in the conference tourney but likely similar minutes.  In the Spring will be when she starts getting a lot more minutes with the seniors leaving.   Her knee feels great.  She get a little bit of patella tendinitis but nothing that is causing any issues and she doesn't think about her injury while she is playing anymore.


----------



## Sandypk (Oct 30, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Great to hear.  My DD was at the doc a week ago for her 6 month post op.  She was really optimistic and thought he would release her for non-contact practice, but she did not get cleared.  He said that she is super strong and looks great, but the tissues really do need 9-12 months to heal and assimlate to the body.  There are obviously exceptions, but since there really is no rush for my kid, he said she could continue to do any straight plane stuff including jumping and some light lateral movement, but no striking the ball and no real cutting for another 3 months.  My kid was crushed, but understood that it's really best to be cautious here.  One my DDs teammates just retore hers after coming back from 12 months rehab.  Everyone is different, but the longer we wait (from the doc), the more you reduce the risk.  All the best to you DD.


My daughter is at about 6 months out and her doctor will not release her for soccer until at least 9 months and she will have to pass specific tests.  6 months, he said, is just too early.  She is taking this whole year off to rehab and to make sure her ACL is strong enough for her to return.  I can't imagine her going back 100% right now.  After all of her rehab, the thought of re-injuring it is not worth the risk.  It's tough being out for so long, but the thought of restarting everything would be worse.


----------



## Just A Dad (Oct 30, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> My daughter is at about 6 months out and her doctor will not release her for soccer until at least 9 months and she will have to pass specific tests.  6 months, he said, is just too early.  She is taking this whole year off to rehab and to make sure her ACL is strong enough for her to return.  I can't imagine her going back 100% right now.  After all of her rehab, the thought of re-injuring it is not worth the risk.  It's tough being out for so long, but the thought of restarting everything would be worse.


Both my daughters used the same PT. return time for 1 of my daughters was 10 months for the first acl 12 months her second acl. other daughter is looking to be cleared at 7 months. It all depends on the person.


----------



## blam (Oct 30, 2019)

How many years of soccer playing would generally result in first ACL tear experience? Is it more common with certain positions or would bench players or goalies also equally likely?


----------



## Dubs (Oct 30, 2019)

blam said:


> How many years of soccer playing would generally result in first ACL tear experience? Is it more common with certain positions or would bench players or goalies also equally likely?


There are many factors.  Position really doesn't have much to do with it IMO.  Both defenders and offensive players take contact from each other, in terms of tackles so its 6 in one and half a dozen in the other.  What IS the same are the repetitive movements they make during training and games over whatever period of time these girls have been playing.  Definitely, wear and tear is a factor, as well as age, but after reading so many studies it's really a combination of all the factors.  In addition, most clubs don't mandate proper warm up and cool down exercises that have factual evidence of reducing risk by as much as 80%.  My DD has been and will definitely being doing these exercises before/after training and games once back on the field.  In meantime it's all about strengthening glutes, hams, calves, quads...but glutes are by far the most important.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Oct 31, 2019)

blam said:


> How many years of soccer playing would generally result in first ACL tear experience? Is it more common with certain positions or would bench players or goalies also equally likely?


I think there are two subsets of acl injuries.   Those that happen through contact that can happen to anyone and those that happen without contact which seem to be more genetically driven.


----------



## gkrent (Oct 31, 2019)

blam said:


> How many years of soccer playing would generally result in first ACL tear experience? Is it more common with certain positions or would bench players or goalies also equally likely?


I've heard that certain times during a young woman's cycle can make her more prone to tearing.


----------



## Just A Dad (Oct 31, 2019)

gkrent said:


> I've heard that certain times during a young woman's cycle can make her more prone to tearing.


2 out of the 3 for my daughter for sure happened on their cycle. not sure about the other one because at the time i never heard that as a possibility so she doesnt remember


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 2, 2019)

gkrent said:


> I've heard that certain times during a young woman's cycle can make her more prone to tearing.


Oh no, here come the arguments again... where is EOL?


----------



## oh canada (Dec 18, 2019)

Just keeping this thread in the mix...at least two other big name college players went down with ACL tears -- both played in the youth national team system -- overuse?

Sophie Jones at Duke (freshman, in October)

Emily Fox (UNC in College Cup quarterfinals)


----------



## Dubs (Dec 19, 2019)

oh canada said:


> Just keeping this thread in the mix...at least two other big name college players went down with ACL tears -- both played in the youth national team system -- overuse?
> 
> Sophie Jones at Duke (freshman, in October)
> 
> Emily Fox (UNC in College Cup quarterfinals)


Shit!  I was wondering what happened to Sophie.  Also when I saw Emily Fox go down, it looked like an ankle... damn.  It's an epidemic.  My girl is getting close.  Probably will be cleared to return to training next month God willing.  Prayers for these young women dealing with this F'd up injury.


----------



## Sandypk (Dec 22, 2019)

Dubs said:


> Shit!  I was wondering what happened to Sophie.  Also when I saw Emily Fox go down, it looked like an ankle... damn.  It's an epidemic.  My girl is getting close.  Probably will be cleared to return to training next month God willing.  Prayers for these young women dealing with this F'd up injury.


My dd is still not cleared and working hard thru her recovery too.  It’s been 7 1/2 months.  It’s not just the knee that has to recover, it’s the whole body.  Three more girls from her club tore their ACLs recently.  I feel terrible for them.  That’s at least 10 girls in 2-3 years at her club alone.  I don’t know if there are more ACL tears now or if my family just notices every football player, basketball player, and soccer player who tears theirs now.   Seems like a new one every week.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Dec 31, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> My dd is still not cleared and working hard thru her recovery too.  It’s been 7 1/2 months.  It’s not just the knee that has to recover, it’s the whole body.  Three more girls from her club tore their ACLs recently.  I feel terrible for them.  That’s at least 10 girls in 2-3 years at her club alone.  I don’t know if there are more ACL tears now or if my family just notices every football player, basketball player, and soccer player who tears theirs now.   Seems like a new one every week.


It sure seems like an epidemic. My dd just got cleared for full contact and will be returning to the pitch. She has rehab-ed with such a vengeance and we are proud of how hard she has worked from her re-injury. I hope my heart can take it


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 1, 2020)

Been 10 months now.  Only issues she has it can get stiff after sitting for a long time and occasional tendonitis.


----------



## Sandypk (Jan 1, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Been 10 months now.  Only issues she has it can get stiff after sitting for a long time and occasional tendonitis.


My dd chose to not return to soccer.  It’s been almost 8 months of recovery.  She will focus on track/XC now.  I will miss watching her play against and with some of the best.  We look forward to watching all of her soccer teammates who will be playing in college.


----------



## lancer (Jan 2, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> It sure seems like an epidemic. My dd just got cleared for full contact and will be returning to the pitch. She has rehab-ed with such a vengeance and we are proud of how hard she has worked from her re-injury. I hope my heart can take it


its been more than three seasons since my dd got cleared to play after acl surgery and I am still *very* nervous watching her play


----------



## Dubs (Jan 2, 2020)

lancer said:


> its been more than three seasons since my dd got cleared to play after acl surgery and I am still *very* nervous watching her play


My DD sees the doc tomorrow.  it will be almost 10 months.  I'm assuming she'll get cleared to return to training (fingers crossed).  She, like others here, has worked very hard to get back.  I'm sure I will have a hard time watching once she gets back into games.  The fact that you still get nervous after 3 years doesn't make me feel good .  Plus she'll be playing at the next level in 1.5 years which brings a whole other level of intensity/physicality.... and so we pray.


----------



## CopaMundial (Jan 3, 2020)

We have so many friends that tore ACL and never returned. Others did and are doing well. My DD faced back injury, 4 times, and returned. Some are still hurting from their back injuries. It's not easy to go through injury, but for those that return and those that don't, just know that you are stronger for facing that adversity. I believe it 100%. I do NOT wish injury on anyone, but I do think that diamonds are made from pressure and sometimes kids find love in something they never thought possible until they are forced to rest, take a step back and re-evaluate. Without being forced to take that chance, they might not ever know. Life has a way of working itself out. Best wishes to all these great athletes. If it's soccer, XC, LAX, bball, track, etc....just remember where it all started and keep your head up!!


----------



## Sandypk (Jan 4, 2020)

CopaMundial said:


> We have so many friends that tore ACL and never returned. Others did and are doing well. My DD faced back injury, 4 times, and returned. Some are still hurting from their back injuries. It's not easy to go through injury, but for those that return and those that don't, just know that you are stronger for facing that adversity. I believe it 100%. I do NOT wish injury on anyone, but I do think that diamonds are made from pressure and sometimes kids find love in something they never thought possible until they are forced to rest, take a step back and re-evaluate. Without being forced to take that chance, they might not ever know. Life has a way of working itself out. Best wishes to all these great athletes. If it's soccer, XC, LAX, bball, track, etc....just remember where it all started and keep your head up!!


Best post I’ve read on this forum in a long time.


----------



## Dubs (Jan 6, 2020)

I am happy to report that after 9 months DD was cleared to return to training!  Super happy for her, but also scared.  We are urging her to take it slow as we want to limit any set backs.  She's worked super hard to get back.  Both elated and nervous about her return.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 7, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I am happy to report that after 9 months DD was cleared to return to training!  Super happy for her, but also scared.  We are urging her to take it slow as we want to limit any set backs.  She's worked super hard to get back.  Both elated and nervous about her return.


Very happy for you and your dd.   Just remember not to get too freaked out when her knee hurts.  After my dd got back training it hurt for a few days after she did something new.  Then when she felt she was 100% and finally played it hurt like hell again for a few days.   No one tells you but it really is just part of the process.   Just have her back off for a few days and continue to get treatment as needed,   Since she is not in college yet don't throw away the number for her PT.


----------



## Dubs (Jan 8, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Very happy for you and your dd.   Just remember not to get too freaked out when her knee hurts.  After my dd got back training it hurt for a few days after she did something new.  Then when she felt she was 100% and finally played it hurt like hell again for a few days.   No one tells you but it really is just part of the process.   Just have her back off for a few days and continue to get treatment as needed,   Since she is not in college yet don't throw away the number for her PT.


Apprecaite that very much.  Definitely will keep that in mind as we've already experienced some of that.  Everytime she has done something new, in terms of movement, she says her knee feels a little funny and sometimes there's a bit of pain but not too much.  She starts training today so we'll say some prayers and make sure she does her proper prevention exercises prior to training.  Again, thank you for all the advice you've given from start.  I'm sure I'll need to lean on you again


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jan 8, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Apprecaite that very much.  Definitely will keep that in mind as we've already experienced some of that.  Everytime she has done something new, in terms of movement, she says her knee feels a little funny and sometimes there's a bit of pain but not too much.  She starts training today so we'll say some prayers and make sure she does her proper prevention exercises prior to training.  Again, thank you for all the advice you've given from start.  I'm sure I'll need to lean on you again


Great advice. When my DD first came back, she did a light session of taking shots on goal and the next day complained of pain and some swelling. Turned out, she just over did it a bit. There will be aches and pains and there is nothing wrong with a visit or two back to PT. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Just A Dad (Jan 24, 2020)

Last Friday my daughter tore her ACL in a high school game. This is her third ACL and first on the right knee. she is a junior and was non contact. I do believe fatigue was part of it along with genetics and i have heard a certain time of the month can play a factor and the last 3 ACLs between my 2 daughters happened in that time.  My daughter plays on a really bad high school team and she is the only club player. She plays center back and is the leading scorer and is making full field runs the whole game. she is scheduled for surgery Feb 6 and her older sister meets with the same surgeon Feb 5 to get cleared to go back to soccer after her ACL (7 months). My youngest was out 2 years with back to back ACLs and has been back playing a year and half before doing it again. She is absolutely heart broken as am I.  first ACL we did hamstring because growth plates not closed and patella tendon for the second and third. her sister tore her ACL 1 time and we did patella tendon. Sorry for the rambling and jumping around.


----------



## Dubs (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Last Friday my daughter tore her ACL in a high school game. This is her third ACL and first on the right knee. she is a junior and was non contact. I do believe fatigue was part of it along with genetics and i have heard a certain time of the month can play a factor and the last 3 ACLs between my 2 daughters happened in that time.  My daughter plays on a really bad high school team and she is the only club player. She plays center back and is the leading scorer and is making full field runs the whole game. she is scheduled for surgery Feb 6 and her older sister meets with the same surgeon Feb 5 to get cleared to go back to soccer after her ACL (7 months). My youngest was out 2 years with back to back ACLs and has been back playing a year and half before doing it again. She is absolutely heart broken as am I.  first ACL we did hamstring because growth plates not closed and patella tendon for the second and third. her sister tore her ACL 1 time and we did patella tendon. Sorry for the rambling and jumping around.


I'm so sorry.  We on this thread certainly know the feeling.  That is a long string of bad luck... I wish a successful surgery and speedy recovery cycle for your DD.  Hope she returns to soccer if that's what she wants.  All the best to her!


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Last Friday my daughter tore her ACL in a high school game. This is her third ACL and first on the right knee. she is a junior and was non contact. I do believe fatigue was part of it along with genetics and i have heard a certain time of the month can play a factor and the last 3 ACLs between my 2 daughters happened in that time.  My daughter plays on a really bad high school team and she is the only club player. She plays center back and is the leading scorer and is making full field runs the whole game. she is scheduled for surgery Feb 6 and her older sister meets with the same surgeon Feb 5 to get cleared to go back to soccer after her ACL (7 months). My youngest was out 2 years with back to back ACLs and has been back playing a year and half before doing it again. She is absolutely heart broken as am I.  first ACL we did hamstring because growth plates not closed and patella tendon for the second and third. her sister tore her ACL 1 time and we did patella tendon. Sorry for the rambling and jumping around.


I can fully understand the hole you have in your stomach and heart over this.   2019 was a very difficult year for me.  In some ways it was harder for me than for my dd who is the one that actually went through this.   I think the worrying over your kids is the worst part.   The good news is that she is young and I am sure after going through two previous ACL's she is resilient and with your guidance she will make it through it and become even a stronger person for it.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Last Friday my daughter tore her ACL in a high school game. This is her third ACL and first on the right knee. she is a junior and was non contact. I do believe fatigue was part of it along with genetics and i have heard a certain time of the month can play a factor and the last 3 ACLs between my 2 daughters happened in that time.  My daughter plays on a really bad high school team and she is the only club player. She plays center back and is the leading scorer and is making full field runs the whole game. she is scheduled for surgery Feb 6 and her older sister meets with the same surgeon Feb 5 to get cleared to go back to soccer after her ACL (7 months). My youngest was out 2 years with back to back ACLs and has been back playing a year and half before doing it again. She is absolutely heart broken as am I.  first ACL we did hamstring because growth plates not closed and patella tendon for the second and third. her sister tore her ACL 1 time and we did patella tendon. Sorry for the rambling and jumping around.


Ugh.  Ramble all you want as we can only hope that doing so provides a tiny amount of therapeutic help.  The details you've provided are very interesting, especially the fact that the last 3 were during their periods.  I know the USWNT is now tracking when players have their periods and are experimenting with lighter workout loads during that time.  Can I ask for the benefit of all readers if your girls spent any significant time doing leg strength training or other?  And when you say "fatigue" do you mean that it was a rough game or that she was tired from not getting enough sleep due to early school mornings, etc.

Again, very sorry to learn of this for you and your daughter.  It's really an epidemic.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Last Friday my daughter tore her ACL in a high school game. This is her third ACL and first on the right knee. she is a junior and was non contact. I do believe fatigue was part of it along with genetics and i have heard a certain time of the month can play a factor and the last 3 ACLs between my 2 daughters happened in that time.  My daughter plays on a really bad high school team and she is the only club player. She plays center back and is the leading scorer and is making full field runs the whole game. she is scheduled for surgery Feb 6 and her older sister meets with the same surgeon Feb 5 to get cleared to go back to soccer after her ACL (7 months). My youngest was out 2 years with back to back ACLs and has been back playing a year and half before doing it again. She is absolutely heart broken as am I.  first ACL we did hamstring because growth plates not closed and patella tendon for the second and third. her sister tore her ACL 1 time and we did patella tendon. Sorry for the rambling and jumping around.


and one more big picture thought--I am often on college campuses for work and last week I saw a sign practically begging for girls to tryout for a well known college rowing/crew team.  your girls sound like they love soccer so they probably wouldn't want to hear this now, but I know several former soccer players who built up big cardio "engines" from the game who transitioned and earned $$ scholarships (more than they would have in soccer) to row/crew for esteemed universities.  you're in our thoughts.


----------



## Just A Dad (Jan 24, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Ugh.  Ramble all you want as we can only hope that doing so provides a tiny amount of therapeutic help.  The details you've provided are very interesting, especially the fact that the last 3 were during their periods.  I know the USWNT is now tracking when players have their periods and are experimenting with lighter workout loads during that time.  Can I ask for the benefit of all readers if your girls spent any significant time doing leg strength training or other?  And when you say "fatigue" do you mean that it was a rough game or that she was tired from not getting enough sleep due to early school mornings, etc.
> 
> Again, very sorry to learn of this for you and your daughter.  It's really an epidemic.


Both my girls work with a strength coach who specializes in body movement. My youngest who just tore her ACL has only gone a few times since high school started (they both go 2-3 times a week normally) because she is just so beat up after every game she uses the off days to recover. when i say her high school team is bad im talking really bad. if she does not carry the ball up from the back line it never makes it past the half way mark. Every time she would take the ball up they would just foul her (what every team does to her) but the injury happened with no contact. she was running up to the player with the ball planted and went down. for Christmas i got her a sports track and the one game she used it she did just over 4.5 miles in 75 min and that was an easier game for her because she didnt have to play the full game and it was raining. not sure if thats alot, average, or below average for a female player. I should also add her high school coach is the type who thinks practice is just running. if I could do it over again i would have stuck with the strength coach and a soccer trainer like we did last year instead of high school soccer


----------



## Zen (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Both my girls work with a strength coach who specializes in body movement. My youngest who just tore her ACL has only gone a few times since high school started (they both go 2-3 times a week normally) because she is just so beat up after every game she uses the off days to recover. when i say her high school team is bad im talking really bad. if she does not carry the ball up from the back line it never makes it past the half way mark. Every time she would take the ball up they would just foul her (what every team does to her) but the injury happened with no contact. she was running up to the player with the ball planted and went down. for Christmas i got her a sports track and the one game she used it she did just over 4.5 miles in 75 min and that was an easier game for her because she didnt have to play the full game and it was raining. not sure if thats alot, average, or below average for a female player. I should also add her high school coach is the type who thinks practice is just running. if I could do it over again i would have stuck with the strength coach and a soccer trainer like we did last year instead of high school soccer


Ugh...prayers and hugs for your family.  Truly sorry .   I can’t imagine how tough this would be to repeat.  I am always worried about it.  Thank you for being open to sharing your experience.  It’s a devastating injury that leaves it’s mark even after recovery.  It leaves parents grasping for information, advice, insights, and forever reflecting and worrying.  Prayers for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Just A Dad (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank You all for all the kind words. As weird as it sounds one of the hardest parts for me is after the surgery when they're coming off of anesthesia. Their sister finds it funny but it makes me sick to my stomach till i see in their eyes and they are back to normal. Simisoccerfan is correct on how hard it is as a parent watching your kids go threw this and even harder watching them play games again.


----------



## Sandypk (Jan 24, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Both my girls work with a strength coach who specializes in body movement. My youngest who just tore her ACL has only gone a few times since high school started (they both go 2-3 times a week normally) because she is just so beat up after every game she uses the off days to recover. when i say her high school team is bad im talking really bad. if she does not carry the ball up from the back line it never makes it past the half way mark. Every time she would take the ball up they would just foul her (what every team does to her) but the injury happened with no contact. she was running up to the player with the ball planted and went down. for Christmas i got her a sports track and the one game she used it she did just over 4.5 miles in 75 min and that was an easier game for her because she didnt have to play the full game and it was raining. not sure if thats alot, average, or below average for a female player. I should also add her high school coach is the type who thinks practice is just running. if I could do it over again i would have stuck with the strength coach and a soccer trainer like we did last year instead of high school soccer


I am so sorry to hear about your dd.  It is so hard as a parent because we just want what’s best for our kids.  We can’t foresee the future, but I wish we could.   My dd and I still revisit decisions made before she tore her ACL...like maybe she shouldn’t have done this or that.  But in reality you just never know.  I have been thru 3 surgeries with my kids.  2 for my son and 1 for my dd.   My dd played 90 minutes every DA game and probably ran 4+ miles a game.  She was constantly fouled as a forward.  My son did not play full games and ran a less amount, but was hit hard both times he was injured.  It’s just so difficult no matter what the reason was for them getting hurt.  I don’t know if anyone will ever be able to completely prevent these injuries.  I have heard of a few families that have more than one child with ACL injuries or one child with multiple ACL tears.  

My dd had her quad used for her ligament (8 months ago) and my son had cadaver for both of his knees (1 and 2 1/2 years ago).  I am starting to think there are families who have children with more than one ACL tear, so can there be a genetic reason?  However, all of my kids’ injuries were contact.  So, who knows.  Now I am rambling...

I definitely feel your pain and I am so very sorry this happened to your dd.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jan 27, 2020)

I firmly believe that none contact ACL injuries involve a degree of genetics.  I know of too many girls that have either had multiple non contact ACL injuries or multiple siblings that have had them.  It's been close to one year from her injury and though she is back playing and killing it, I still worry about her every single day.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Feb 10, 2020)

Zen said:


> Ugh...prayers and hugs for your family.  Truly sorry .   I can’t imagine how tough this would be to repeat.  I am always worried about it.  Thank you for being open to sharing your experience.  It’s a devastating injury that leaves it’s mark even after recovery.  It leaves parents grasping for information, advice, insights, and forever reflecting and worrying.  Prayers for a quick and full recovery.


So true, We as parents are part of an unfortunate but tight knit crew. Collectively, what we all have been through can only make us as strong as our DD's. Just last week as a tune up for our trip to TX, our club had some scrimmages. In our game alone, we had one confirmed non contact ACL and another poor girl (03) has probable knee issues (contact). We were able to provide some guidance and thoughts to our teammate and I was also able to pass along the treasure trove of info I have gathered from this site/thread. Thanks to all that can share their unfortunate experiences.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 10, 2020)

Does it seem that most of these occur in games/scrimmages vs. practices?  Likely more contact in games, but even the non-contact?  Would be interesting to track...wonder if someone has.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Does it seem that most of these occur in games/scrimmages vs. practices?  Likely more contact in games, but even the non-contact?  Would be interesting to track...wonder if someone has.


I have not really tracked per se, but from what I know in our club, I would say it's probably greater than 85% non contact versus contact.  The weekend prior to my DD tearing hers, she took a knock in a game.  Looked awkward, but got up and was fine.  The following Thurs at practice she tore it non contact.  Not sure if the knock had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Just A Dad (Feb 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> Does it seem that most of these occur in games/scrimmages vs. practices?  Likely more contact in games, but even the non-contact?  Would be interesting to track...wonder if someone has.


Youngest Daughter... first Game, second scrimmage, third game... Oldest Daughter Practice


----------



## Just A Dad (Feb 10, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I have not really tracked per se, but from what I know in our club, I would say it's probably greater than 85% non contact versus contact.  The weekend prior to my DD tearing hers, she took a knock in a game.  Looked awkward, but got up and was fine.  The following Thurs at practice she tore it non contact.  Not sure if the knock had anything to do with it or not.


I went back and watched the game my daughter just tore her ACL in. at the start of the game she made a run and took a pretty good shot and noticed she was limping after that. she would make runs and seemed fine but every time she stopped she had a limp. I didnt notice it watching live and she said she doesnt remember anything hurting but you can see her limping in the video. makes me wonder if she was changing the way she plants or moves her body and she didnt even realize it.


----------



## Just A Dad (Feb 10, 2020)

Updates
My youngest had surgery on Thursday and everything went great. they didnt have to scrape any cartilage or what ever they do. he noticed a real small rip/tear in the outer meniscus and put 1 stitch in it. 

My Older Daughter was cleared Wednesday to go back to soccer. shes at 7 months.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 10, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Updates
> My youngest had surgery on Thursday and everything went great. they didnt have to scrape any cartilage or what ever they do. he noticed a real small rip/tear in the outer meniscus and put 1 stitch in it.
> 
> My Older Daughter was cleared Wednesday to go back to soccer. shes at 7 months.


Prayers up for both your girls.  Mine has been training with one of her old coaches in prep for returning to team training which she plans to do next week.  Hopefully she'll be ready to play middle next month, but we'll see.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 10, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I have not really tracked per se, but from what I know in our club, I would say it's probably greater than 85% non contact versus contact.  The weekend prior to my DD tearing hers, she took a knock in a game.  Looked awkward, but got up and was fine.  The following Thurs at practice she tore it non contact.  Not sure if the knock had anything to do with it or not.


Similar to my dd but the knock she took was really bad.  She was taken out of the game and everyone thought she tore her acl.   Dr. said it was a sprain but no mri was done just PT.  After about two weeks it was feeling better and then she tore it non contact in practice.  She heard it pop.  My guess is that it was just a matter of time after that knock she took.  The good news is she continues to feel real strong and is killing in in prep for the Spring season.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 10, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Updates
> My youngest had surgery on Thursday and everything went great. they didnt have to scrape any cartilage or what ever they do. he noticed a real small rip/tear in the outer meniscus and put 1 stitch in it.
> 
> My Older Daughter was cleared Wednesday to go back to soccer. shes at 7 months.


Congrats on getting one cleared and that the other one's surgery went well.  Keep us updated.    Expect the older daughters knee to get sore as she continues to recover.  Its part of the process.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 10, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Prayers up for both your girls.  Mine has been training with one of her old coaches in prep for returning to team training which she plans to do next week.  Hopefully she'll be ready to play middle next month, but we'll see.


Good thing there is no rush.  The main thing is that she comes back strong for college.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Similar to my dd but the knock she took was really bad.  She was taken out of the game and everyone thought she tore her acl.   Dr. said it was a sprain but no mri was done just PT.  After about two weeks it was feeling better and then she tore it non contact in practice.  She heard it pop.  My guess is that it was just a matter of time after that knock she took.


I tore my knee "officially" when I was 29.  However, I played a little a college ball and felt something after I landed on my left knee going for a dunk.........jk, only in my dreams.  I was going up for a layup and landed wrong.  I think I got my first slight tear when that happen.  It ripped completely on me at 29.  I want to say to all those players putting in the extra work of rehab to keep working hard.  I hated every minute of rehab and I actually put little effort into it.  Because I cut corners, I'm paying a big price today for it.  Work hard at rehab is my gr8t advice for today


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 10, 2020)

My kid just finished her HS season and toward the end, after writing was on the wall, I was actually happy and relieved to see her safe on the bench.  
HS play is tough. 14 year old freshmen vs. 18 year old seniors....

When my kid goes down with repeated ankle dings, I cringe every time and can hardly imagine the gut wrenching nurturing-parent pain that comes with serious injury to loved ones.

man o man I can only wish the best for your loved ones.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My kid just finished her HS season and toward the end, after writing was on the wall, I was actually happy and relieved to see her safe on the bench.
> HS play is tough. 14 year old freshmen vs. 18 year old seniors....
> 
> When my kid goes down with repeated ankle dings, I cringe every time and can hardly imagine the gut wrenching nurturing-parent pain that comes with serious injury to loved ones.
> ...


Why do some of these players in HS kill the ankles?  I've never seen so many ding marks on my dd ankles. She walks around after a game like one of those old NFL players.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Why do some of these players in HS kill the ankles?  I've never seen so many ding marks on my dd ankles. She walks around after a game like one of those old NFL players.


My buddy and I went to Laguna Beach in early 80s. His dd is on our team and is 14 too and starts on defense. She holds her own but its super rough going up against 18 year old Seniors. Every game she either gets hurt or is really super duper sore. Gr8t forum legends like @MakeAPlay and others all swear that HS Soccer is gr8t way to prepare for college ball. I watched some college games this year and the girls play really rough and tough soccer so I'm in agreement with them.  We do our best to play possession.  However, when you play a team like Marina or Newport Harbor that has girls so tall you would think they were basketball or volleyball players, you sometimes have to go into survival moad and pray your keeper keeps making one gr8t save after another and your one or two counters each half finds the net or you tie.  No more ties.  I hate ties but I understand why in regular season.  I do believe this experience for our kids will be good in the long run


----------



## Mile High Dad (Feb 11, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> I went back and watched the game my daughter just tore her ACL in. at the start of the game she made a run and took a pretty good shot and noticed she was limping after that. she would make runs and seemed fine but every time she stopped she had a limp. I didnt notice it watching live and she said she doesnt remember anything hurting but you can see her limping in the video. makes me wonder if she was changing the way she plants or moves her body and she didnt even realize it.


Wow, I watch my DD like a hawk and hope I could catch any changes in her gait after hard contact or a physical event. I noticed one stumble during a practice and asked her if she had a twitch in her knee. She said "Dad, I caught my cleat in the shoelace, I'm good!" We try and watch for the enjoyment of her playing the game she loves, but that fear is always on our minds.


----------



## Just A Dad (Feb 11, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Wow, I watch my DD like a hawk and hope I could catch any changes in her gait after hard contact or a physical event. I noticed one stumble during a practice and asked her if she had a twitch in her knee. She said "Dad, I caught my cleat in the shoelace, I'm good!" We try and watch for the enjoyment of her playing the game she loves, but that fear is always on our minds.


Im the same way and was surprised i didnt catch it. the last part of club season before high school i finally started enjoying watching her play and not just excited at the end when she walked off the field and that took me a year in half.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 11, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My kid just finished her HS season and toward the end, after writing was on the wall, I was actually happy and relieved to see her safe on the bench.
> HS play is tough. 14 year old freshmen vs. 18 year old seniors....
> 
> When my kid goes down with repeated ankle dings, I cringe every time and can hardly imagine the gut wrenching nurturing-parent pain that comes with serious injury to loved ones.
> ...


14 years old against 18 year old is great experience for college where it is 18 year old against 22 year old.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 11, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> 14 years old against 18 year old is great experience for college where it is 18 year old against 22 year old.


Good catch. After I wrote that I'm not sure it's such a gr8t idea unless you physically can handle it   Kareem had to play Freshman hoops only at UCLA so maybe the Freshman in HS should play Fr only.  His team of Fr did beat the older team


----------



## dejong21 (Feb 19, 2020)

Inside the push to stop female footballers suffering so many ACL injuries
					

Female athletes are far more susceptible to cruciate damage and one man is particularly determined to find a solution




					www.theguardian.com
				




This may have already been touched upon in prior posts, but this is an interesting article addressing neuromuscular imbalances specifically in female athletes which appear to be an underlying mechanism for ACL injuries.

Ideas of quad dominance and underuse of hamstrings and glutes leading to imbalance, "ligament dominance" due to said weakness/imbalance putting too much stress on ligaments ie ACL, limb dominance where non kicking vs kicking leg develop differently since non kicking leg bears more load (which may go both ways as kicking leg isn't as developed), and core/trunk weakness leading to more force/stress being transmitted to joints.

These are the targets of neuromuscular training / prevention programs which, at least based on two recent papers cited, has been shown to rates of ACL injuries.









						A 2-yr Biomechanically Informed ACL Injury Prevention... : Translational Journal of the American College of Sports Medicine
					

ally informed ACL injury prevention training program in reducing injury risk and injury incidence and investigated its effect on athletic performance. Participants  Twenty-six elite female field hockey players participated in this study. Methods  Athletes participated in a 2-yr injury prevention...




					journals.lww.com
				












						Meta-analysis of meta-analyses of anterior cruciate ligament injury reduction training programs - PubMed
					

Several meta-analyses have been published on the effectiveness of anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) injury prevention training programs to reduce ACL injury risk, with various degrees of risk reduction reported. The purpose of this research was to perform a systematic review and meta-analysis of...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




I'm especially intrigued by the 1st paper, which tested a program for elite female field hockey players over 2 years with ZERO ACL injuries after implementation. According to the 1st author in her twitter feed, the exercises are simple, and the program was designed for coach autonomy and feasibility to be placed in any sport setting.

To me this is an epidemic. And I don't think this should be left to individuals to figure this out and do on their own time.

I feel a dedicated prevention program should be MANDATORY in all clubs, and even HS programs. Our DDs DA program already has one day set aside for fitness/strength training, but nothing that looks like an ACL prevention program. Great, kids gets faster and stronger, but what good is that if they end up blowing out an ACL and missing up to a year recovering?


----------



## Dubs (Feb 19, 2020)

dejong21 said:


> Inside the push to stop female footballers suffering so many ACL injuries
> 
> 
> Female athletes are far more susceptible to cruciate damage and one man is particularly determined to find a solution
> ...


I could not agree with you more about making this a mandatory program in all clubs.  Just fold it into what they do for training and games... Takes 15 minutes.  It's negligance that they don't.


----------



## Just A Dad (Feb 19, 2020)

dejong21 said:


> Inside the push to stop female footballers suffering so many ACL injuries
> 
> 
> Female athletes are far more susceptible to cruciate damage and one man is particularly determined to find a solution
> ...


Thank You for sharing... if it has been shared before thats okay if someone is seeing it for the first time. More information is never a bad thing


----------



## dejong21 (Feb 19, 2020)

Dubs said:


> I could not agree with you more about making this a mandatory program in all clubs.  Just fold it into what they do for training and games... Takes 15 minutes.  It's negligance that they don't.


I agree- it borders on negligence. Club soccer is now nonstop year round, tournaments, showcases ad nauseam. The least they could do.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 26, 2020)

Today is the one year anniversary of my dd's acl/meniscus surgery!  This past year has been tremendously challenging but in the end I believe she has become a stronger player and person for having gone through this process.   The easy thing would have been to quite.  Instead she learned not to take anything for granted and that she needs to work hard every single day to fight for what she wants.   I text her this morning and told her she is my hero.


----------



## dejong21 (Feb 26, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Today is the one year anniversary of my dd's acl/meniscus surgery!  This past year has been tremendously challenging but in the end I believe she has become a stronger player and person for having gone through this process.   The easy thing would have been to quite.  Instead she learned not to take anything for granted and that she needs to work hard every single day to fight for what she wants.   I text her this morning and told her she is my hero.


Congratulations!!!  I know too many who have gone/are going through this. Your dd and other ACL "survivors" truly are heroes and an inspiration. Wishing her continued progress and success on, and off the field.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 26, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Today is the one year anniversary of my dd's acl/meniscus surgery!  This past year has been tremendously challenging but in the end I believe she has become a stronger player and person for having gone through this process.   The easy thing would have been to quite.  Instead she learned not to take anything for granted and that she needs to work hard every single day to fight for what she wants.   I text her this morning and told her she is my hero.


Congrats man!  Don't even know your kid and I'm really proud of her.  I want my DD to have the same results as yours.  One step at a time... She's back on the training ground and looks good.  We'll see how things progress over the next couple months.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Feb 26, 2020)

Dubs said:


> Congrats man!  Don't even know your kid and I'm really proud of her.  I want my DD to have the same results as yours.  One step at a time... She's back on the training ground and looks good.  We'll see how things progress over the next couple months.


Keep the faith!  It will all work out.


----------



## Sandypk (Feb 27, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Today is the one year anniversary of my dd's acl/meniscus surgery!  This past year has been tremendously challenging but in the end I believe she has become a stronger player and person for having gone through this process.   The easy thing would have been to quite.  Instead she learned not to take anything for granted and that she needs to work hard every single day to fight for what she wants.   I text her this morning and told her she is my hero.


I am so happy for your dd.  To be at the year mark and back out on the pitch feeling stronger is amazing.  
Such uplifting news for everyone going thru this.  Thanks for sharing her journey with us.


----------



## Dubs (Feb 28, 2020)

Two days ago DDs teammate tore her ACL for a second time.  She recovered from her first and came back to play injury free for 18 months.  Now at the very end of HS season, she tore her non-injured one.  So crushed.  Only positive thing is that she's already committed, but now another year out.  My heart aches for her.


----------



## Dubs (Apr 13, 2020)

How's everyone's DDs doing through all this?  Hope they are all well and recovering nicely.  My DD had just returned to full contact before everything was shut down.  I suppose it might be a blessing in disguise in terms of giving her extra time to be completely healed and ready to roll once this madness lifts.  Stay safe everyone.  Looking forward to watching DD play again soon.


----------



## Sandypk (Apr 13, 2020)

Dubs said:


> How's everyone's DDs doing through all this?  Hope they are all well and recovering nicely.  My DD had just returned to full contact before everything was shut down.  I suppose it might be a blessing in disguise in terms of giving her extra time to be completely healed and ready to roll once this madness lifts.  Stay safe everyone.  Looking forward to watching DD play again soon.


Yep, more time to heal. My dd was cleared 4 days before everything was cancelled.  Crazy bad timing.
All the hard work she put into recovery.  She is trying to stay focused on the future, but it’s tough.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 13, 2020)

It will be very interesting to see what happens with new ACL injuries once we get back to playing again.
Where there be more injuries because players had such a long break? and they go out too hard their 1st few games?
Will there be less injuries because bodies have had time to heal?
Do neither of these things matter?


----------



## Dubs (Apr 13, 2020)

timbuck said:


> It will be very interesting to see what happens with new ACL injuries once we get back to playing again.
> Where there be more injuries because players had such a long break? and they go out too hard their 1st few games?
> Will there be less injuries because bodies have had time to heal?
> Do neither of these things matter?


I think both things matter.  However, I would error on the side that having more time to fully heal will only reduce risk.... significantly in fact.


----------



## Copa9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> 14 years old against 18 year old is great experience for college where it is 18 year old against 22 year old.


But the body development difference between 14 and 18 is far greater than between 18 and 22.


----------



## Just A Dad (Apr 27, 2020)

Update on younger daughters ACL.... This one (third) has definitely been the worst yet from the recovery stand point. Everything has been a battle and she had to go back under after 3 weeks to break up the scar tissue because she was not getting bend in her knee. After that it was a bending machine for 3 weeks. its 100% been a mental block for her and she's really struggled physically and mentally this time around. I was naive to think since this was the 3rd time it would be easier since she has already been through it but i was wrong. She decided she was done with soccer and i think thats a big part of it then add on top of that quarantined from your friends and teammates. as a junior on a team full of seniors its hard for her to see them getting ready to go off to college to play soccer and you wont have that chance. she is a fighter and is getting better day by day but its taken us a lot longer to get here. I honestly believe all of this will make her a stronger person and be able to face adversity as an adult much better

Update older daughters ACL... She was cleared to go back to soccer and was able to practice with her team for a few weeks before they shut down. It worked out great for her because she was able to get some confidence on the knee and now when the team gets back she will be 13 months post surgery. still working her butt off on her own with the ball and in the weight room.


----------



## Dubs (Apr 27, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Update on younger daughters ACL.... This one (third) has definitely been the worst yet from the recovery stand point. Everything has been a battle and she had to go back under after 3 weeks to break up the scar tissue because she was not getting bend in her knee. After that it was a bending machine for 3 weeks. its 100% been a mental block for her and she's really struggled physically and mentally this time around. I was naive to think since this was the 3rd time it would be easier since she has already been through it but i was wrong. She decided she was done with soccer and i think thats a big part of it then add on top of that quarantined from your friends and teammates. as a junior on a team full of seniors its hard for her to see them getting ready to go off to college to play soccer and you wont have that chance. she is a fighter and is getting better day by day but its taken us a lot longer to get here. I honestly believe all of this will make her a stronger person and be able to face adversity as an adult much better
> 
> Update older daughters ACL... She was cleared to go back to soccer and was able to practice with her team for a few weeks before they shut down. It worked out great for her because she was able to get some confidence on the knee and now when the team gets back she will be 13 months post surgery. still working her butt off on her own with the ball and in the weight room.


My heart brakes for your younger daughter.  So sorry man.  Maybe as time goes on she'll feel better physcially and get back to it or at least find peace with her decision not to play.  Congrats on your older daughter.  Mine is in the same position.  She was cleared for contact and had 2 team practices before things shut down.  Since then, she's gotten even more fit.  I suppose this lock down has been somewhat of a blessing, in terms of giving more time to fully heal and reduce risk further.  I wish both your kids all the best.  Keep everyone posted.


----------



## Zen (Apr 27, 2020)

Just A Dad said:


> Update on younger daughters ACL.... This one (third) has definitely been the worst yet from the recovery stand point. Everything has been a battle and she had to go back under after 3 weeks to break up the scar tissue because she was not getting bend in her knee. After that it was a bending machine for 3 weeks. its 100% been a mental block for her and she's really struggled physically and mentally this time around. I was naive to think since this was the 3rd time it would be easier since she has already been through it but i was wrong. She decided she was done with soccer and i think thats a big part of it then add on top of that quarantined from your friends and teammates. as a junior on a team full of seniors its hard for her to see them getting ready to go off to college to play soccer and you wont have that chance. she is a fighter and is getting better day by day but its taken us a lot longer to get here. I honestly believe all of this will make her a stronger person and be able to face adversity as an adult much better
> 
> Update older daughters ACL... She was cleared to go back to soccer and was able to practice with her team for a few weeks before they shut down. It worked out great for her because she was able to get some confidence on the knee and now when the team gets back she will be 13 months post surgery. still working her butt off on her own with the ball and in the weight room.


Sorry to hear this.  Prayers for your daughters, especially the youngest.  She is an amazing, resilient young lady.  I don't know ANYONE who can endure what she's going through, and not have a hard time (to put it mildly).  It must be hard to watch her go through all this...and it will be a hard year with everything happening around her...but I believe God has something bigger in store for her beyond soccer.  It sounds cliche...but I really believe it.


----------



## Just A Dad (Apr 27, 2020)

Dubs said:


> My heart brakes for your younger daughter.  So sorry man.  Maybe as time goes on she'll feel better physcially and get back to it or at least find peace with her decision not to play.  Congrats on your older daughter.  Mine is in the same position.  She was cleared for contact and had 2 team practices before things shut down.  Since then, she's gotten even more fit.  I suppose this lock down has been somewhat of a blessing, in terms of giving more time to fully heal and reduce risk further.  I wish both your kids all the best.  Keep everyone posted.


Thank You Dubs... I wanted to make sure i shared the hard times and not just the easy times. every kid is different and each time for the same kid can also be different.


----------



## Just A Dad (Apr 27, 2020)

Zen said:


> Sorry to hear this.  Prayers for your daughters, especially the youngest.  She is an amazing, resilient young lady.  I don't know ANYONE who can endure what she's going through, and not have a hard time (to put it mildly).  It must be hard to watch her go through all this...and it will be a hard year with everything happening around her...but I believe God has something bigger in store for her beyond soccer.  It sounds cliche...but I really believe it.


Thank You Zen i agree


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 27, 2020)

Hang in there everyone.  It is a long road but things do get better.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Hang in there everyone.  It is a long road but things do get better.


well said....my second no longer soccer playing dd tore hers playing volleyball.....it is sad and it sucks but there is light at the end of the tunnel......


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 18, 2020)

My DD was recently fully cleared to play, no more brace, YAY. She was saying it was slowing her down, I thought she had just lost a step. No, it really held her back and she seems quicker than before. Her ECNL team just went through "tryouts" and they were all slated to return and the last series of the scrimmage, one of our best defenders went down-non contact. Torn ACL and surgery soon. I swear it hurts so much to see another great kid have to go through this. This thread has given me so much info and hope and we have become the ambassadors to try and help those in our club that have to endure this. Our club has 2 ECNL teams and for the 04 age group there are 3 that are less than 6 months post op and now one more. It is such a long road


----------



## timbuck (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh man. Sorry to hear that.  I’ve been wondering if this long break will be better or worse for acl tears. 
I know teams need to fill rosters, but is throwing players into immediate competitive environments a good idea?  I’m sure they’ve all been doing work on their own-  but it’s not the same as a competitive game.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 18, 2020)

Great point. They have only been training a couple of days a week for the past few weeks. This kid was quite the athlete, probably the quickest one out there and looked like the stud she is. Going all out for a 90 minute tryout so soon may have been too much.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 18, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> My DD was recently fully cleared to play, no more brace, YAY. She was saying it was slowing her down, I thought she had just lost a step. No, it really held her back and she seems quicker than before. Her ECNL team just went through "tryouts" and they were all slated to return and the last series of the scrimmage, one of our best defenders went down-non contact. Torn ACL and surgery soon. I swear it hurts so much to see another great kid have to go through this. This thread has given me so much info and hope and we have become the ambassadors to try and help those in our club that have to endure this. Our club has 2 ECNL teams and for the 04 age group there are 3 that are less than 6 months post op and now one more. It is such a long road


So sorry to hear that and it truly sucks for any player in any sport.  Been there and done it.  Rehab sucks too and those who come back I have even more props for.  Good luck this year and hope to see you guys soon


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 18, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> My DD was recently fully cleared to play, no more brace, YAY. She was saying it was slowing her down, I thought she had just lost a step. No, it really held her back and she seems quicker than before. Her ECNL team just went through "tryouts" and they were all slated to return and the last series of the scrimmage, one of our best defenders went down-non contact. Torn ACL and surgery soon. I swear it hurts so much to see another great kid have to go through this. This thread has given me so much info and hope and we have become the ambassadors to try and help those in our club that have to endure this. Our club has 2 ECNL teams and for the 04 age group there are 3 that are less than 6 months post op and now one more. It is such a long road


Thats really sad to hear and I fill bad for kids. I do have a question though, If there are just coming back why is the coach having players scrimmage at all? When coming back from a long break players should be stretching, jogging and touches on the ball no? I hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 18, 2020)

So true. We have had some training sessions (less than 10) but to subject the players to high effort "tryouts" after such a long break probably wasn't too helpful. We have on our teamsnap scheduled in Aug Surf and a local tune up tournament. Who knows if these take place and I think last year, ECNL started about the third week of Aug. Like Timbuck said training on your own isn't like competitive games.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 18, 2020)

My kids have been training on their own.  I've been impressed by them actually.  But they both had a small group session this week and they were wiped out after it.  It's just different being in a group.  They didn't do any 1v1, SSG or scrimmages -  just individual work at a higher intensity with more cutting movements than theyve done on their own.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 18, 2020)

timbuck said:


> My kids have been training on their own.  I've been impressed by them actually.  But they both had a small group session this week and they were wiped out after it.  It's just different being in a group.  They didn't do any 1v1, SSG or scrimmages -  just individual work at a higher intensity with more cutting movements than theyve done on their own.





Mile High Dad said:


> So true. We have had some training sessions (less than 10) but to subject the players to high effort "tryouts" after such a long break probably wasn't too helpful. We have on our teamsnap scheduled in Aug Surf and a local tune up tournament. Who knows if these take place and I think last year, ECNL started about the third week of Aug. Like Timbuck said training on your own isn't like competitive games.


 Hope to see you and your team at Surf. Hear more teams are start applying.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 18, 2020)

Love that facility. This site needs a tshirt or hat so we can pick each other out at tourneys. Or maybe not


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 18, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Love that facility. This site needs a tshirt or hat so we can pick each other out at tourneys. Or maybe not


 That would be funny and seeing all the fights in the parking lot.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 18, 2020)

Bunch of internet tough guys carrying umbrellas and tommy bahama chairs to their prius.


----------



## El Cap (Jun 18, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> So true. We have had some training sessions (less than 10) but to subject the players to high effort "tryouts" after such a long break probably wasn't too helpful. We have on our teamsnap scheduled in Aug Surf and a local tune up tournament. Who knows if these take place and I think last year, ECNL started about the third week of Aug. Like Timbuck said training on your own isn't like competitive games.


Just curious, do your teams regularly perform any of the ACL injury prevention exercise routines?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 19, 2020)

Sadly no. I see them do the same "warm up" lines that haven't changed since she was 10. I would say her old club did have a proactive ACL exercise routine. Her new coach, recently underwent ACL repair herself, will probably implement some routine into their warm ups and cool downs. If not she will be on board for some introduction to it. I will insist my dd talk to her about this.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 19, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Bunch of internet tough guys carrying umbrellas and tommy bahama chairs to their prius.
> 
> View attachment 7749


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 19, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Hope to see you and your team at Surf. Hear more teams are start applying.


Too soon for the olders. Especially for those getting ready to sign NLI in November and those hoping to get an offer.  Youngers should take the early August spot and the olders the end of August.  There are some pretty stupid people running the show.


----------



## GT45 (Jun 20, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Too soon for the olders. Especially for those getting ready to sign NLI in November and those hoping to get an offer.  Youngers should take the early August spot and the olders the end of August.  There are some pretty stupid people running the show.


The Surf Cup is based on college coaches schedules. The success of it for the older age groups is highly dependent on college coaches attendance. College coaches cannot come in late August because they will have games on those weekends. Early August is preseason, and college coaches control their schedule so they can send staff to Surf Cup.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> Sadly no. I see them do the same "warm up" lines that haven't changed since she was 10. I would say her old club did have a proactive ACL exercise routine. Her new coach, recently underwent ACL repair herself, will probably implement some routine into their warm ups and cool downs. If not she will be on board for some introduction to it. I will insist my dd talk to her about this.


Right!?  My DDs team (including her) now has had 6 ACLs!  Our 04 team has had 3 and the 02 team I believe 3-4.  You would think the club would put mandatory routines in place.  I just don't understand it.  All you can do is make sure your DD does it on her own before trainings/games.  Prayers up for all girls going through this.  My DD is now 100%.  15 months post surgery, but can't train with her team or play games.  All dressed up and nowhere to go


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> The Surf Cup is based on college coaches schedules. The success of it for the older age groups is highly dependent on college coaches attendance. College coaches cannot come in late August because they will have games on those weekends. Early August is preseason, and college coaches control their schedule so they can send staff to Surf Cup.


There is a college showcase in November, a much better time to observe players. Players will be in better game shape, plus the NLI will be signed. Surf Cup is a money maker and a tournament to push their brand.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 20, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> There is a college showcase in November, a much better time to observe players. Players will be in better game shape, plus the NLI will be signed. Surf Cup is a money maker and a tournament to push their brand.


I agree with you on Surf Cup but with this Pandemic going around Tournaments are very important given coaches now having to budget there travel. I would assume most coaches will want all teams at Surf to get a good look at players.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I agree with you on Surf Cup but with this Pandemic going around Tournaments are very important given coaches now having to budget there travel. I would assume most coaches will want all teams at Surf to get a good look at players.


Norco is open Aug 21-23rd.  I would give it a 95% chance no tournaments after October.  Flu will be big time this winter so close then.  Summer heat is when to play with Virus looming in the winter.  Actually, safest time to play is now.  Vaccine will come right after the election and all will be better.  One side will be pissed off some that could be another virus in of itself.  Play ball!!!


----------



## GT45 (Jun 20, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> There is a college showcase in November, a much better time to observe players. Players will be in better game shape, plus the NLI will be signed. Surf Cup is a money maker and a tournament to push their brand.


There is reason to have them in August and November. Talk to college coaches and they will tell you they are way behind in recruiting. Yes, this year there are a lot of obstacles. But if these high school aged players have been training on their own, and they can get in 5-6 weeks of proper training with their teams, August 7-9 is feasible. No one is required to enter the tournament. It is a choice, and one my daughter and her friends are wanting badly to play in.


----------



## Copa9 (Jun 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> There is reason to have them in August and November. Talk to college coaches and they will tell you they are way behind in recruiting. Yes, this year there are a lot of obstacles. But if these high school aged players have been training on their own, and they can get in 5-6 weeks of proper training with their teams, August 7-9 is feasible. No one is required to enter the tournament. It is a choice, and one my daughter and her friends are wanting badly to play in.


The problem is there is no way they will get in proper training and be game ready.  Game ready would mean having meaningful games and scrimmages over the next month. With one game a week, two if your lucky to get fields, refs. etc. Some might actually have four by the time August rolls around. Remember these players have been off since March. Sure August 7-9 can happen but the players won't be at their best. Injuries will happen then they are out of luck for November. Coaches have players already on their radar at least for the D1 schools. The power 5 have already made many offers to the 04, 03's.  The Ivy's won't make offers for the most part until the end of Junior year. Training on your own is not the same as team games. I am sure they are all wanting to play but that is not the point.  You are right it is a choice.


----------



## momofgk (Jun 20, 2020)

GT45 said:


> There is reason to have them in August and November. Talk to college coaches and they will tell you they are way behind in recruiting. Yes, this year there are a lot of obstacles. But if these high school aged players have been training on their own, and they can get in 5-6 weeks of proper training with their teams, August 7-9 is feasible. No one is required to enter the tournament. It is a choice, and one my daughter and her friends are wanting badly to play in.


Most of the coaches my daughter has been speaking to recently have indicated that all of the August tournaments will be problematic for them to attend.  They want her to film the games (if they happen)


----------



## GT45 (Jun 20, 2020)

College coaches will be at Surf Cup if the NCAA rules allow it. They have to or they miss out on a key event, with the next one not until November.
Copa9, I am curious why you think they need so many scrimmages before a tournament. Surf Cup is not national playoffs. They need to have their first game back at some point. If they get released to scrimmage in training, they can be prepared. Injuries are always a concern, whether it be the first game back or the 20th game back. The players I know are high level players who have been training diligently for months. They have not been off since March. They have been working their tails off.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 13, 2020)

Silver lining, only thing positive is that all of our dd’s have more time to recover and get strong from this terrible Injury. My dd is 18 months out and has been good to go for the past 12 months but her recovery can only benefit from this delay.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 14, 2020)

My dd is one week away from playing in the same local tourney where last year she re-injured her repaired knee. She has been training so hard and has worked her way out of her brace and feels like her old self. She has been doing private training sessions for both strength as well as honing her soccer skills. We have even done local College id camps to replicate real games. Mile High Mom will not even watch her play because she is worried sick. She was at the game last year and saw our dd taken out from behind. This local tourney will not allow parents on the fields so I am hoping my spotting scope from the parking lot will allow me to keep a watchful eye on her. I find great joy watching my dd playing the game she loves so much and has worked so hard to return to. I am sure I will always hover over her and pray.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> My dd is one week away from playing in the same local tourney where last year she re-injured her repaired knee. She has been training so hard and has worked her way out of her brace and feels like her old self. *She has been doing private training sessions for both strength as well as honing her soccer skills. We have even done local College id camps to replicate real games. *Mile High Mom will not even watch her play because she is worried sick. She was at the game last year and saw our dd taken out from behind. This local tourney will not allow parents on the fields so I am hoping my spotting scope from the parking lot will allow me to keep a watchful eye on her. I find great joy watching my dd playing the game she loves so much and has worked so hard to return to. I am sure I will always hover over her and pray.


I keep hearing some really good things in Highlands Ranch and other beautiful areas in CO.  I thought I was reading last years post.  First off, give your  dd a high five from all of us from Cali.  I tore my ACL and hated rehab ((had to work full time with stay home mama bear)) and I stopped going.  Hugh mistake. I can tell your dd loves the game of soccer.  Tell her not to hold back and just go for it.  Only one way to play.  I 100% hope her ACL is even stronger.  I've heard that is the case for some.  Now I will confess my jealousy of all of you out in the Mile High.  I feel like were getting so ____________________________________________________________________________________________ and if this____________________continues, many were start to______________________________and that will not be good.  I hope to have that beer with you some day.  Let go of the hovering but always pray.  I let me dd drive to practice all by herself last night for the first time.  I stayed home and played with my wife instead   It was awesome.  My dd came home and feels all independent and the coolest things she siad was this. "Thanks dad for trusting me tonight.  I still want you to come some times and watch.  I like our talks on the way to practice."  Letting go as a dad is hard to do but the rewards I got last night was insane.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 14, 2020)

That is awesome. My dd has been driving to her practices since Jan., boy was that a tough one to let go. She drives her late Grandma's old car so we now she has a guardian angel with her. I am still hopeful for Surf, sometime or whenever it happens and am really looking forward to ECNL and to HS seasons. We have to believe we will all get past this and we can once again be on the sidelines or parking lots or at the end of some video feed. Our kiddos need to get out and play!


----------



## Dubs (Aug 14, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Silver lining, only thing positive is that all of our dd’s have more time to recover and get strong from this terrible Injury. My dd is 18 months out and has been good to go for the past 12 months but her recovery can only benefit from this delay.


My DD is 110% if it were possible.  Chomping at the bit to play.  Strong, fit and hungry.  Hopefully it will be safe enough to at least scrimmage sometime soon as she is now almost 18 months out of surgery and has had no set backs or issues (God willing it stays that way).


----------



## Speed (Aug 16, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> My dd is one week away from playing in the same local tourney where last year she re-injured her repaired knee. She has been training so hard and has worked her way out of her brace and feels like her old self. She has been doing private training sessions for both strength as well as honing her soccer skills. We have even done local College id camps to replicate real games. Mile High Mom will not even watch her play because she is worried sick. She was at the game last year and saw our dd taken out from behind. This local tourney will not allow parents on the fields so I am hoping my spotting scope from the parking lot will allow me to keep a watchful eye on her. I find great joy watching my dd playing the game she loves so much and has worked so hard to return to. I am sure I will always hover over her and pray.


Praying for your DD! Hope it goes amazing for her and that your scope works.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 20, 2020)

First game starting in Fort Collins Arsenal Cup
Colorado style, just players and coaches on the field. Of course the field most furthest away. .


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> First game starting in Fort Collins Arsenal Cup
> Colorado style, just players and coaches on the field. Of course the field most furthest away. View attachment 8716.


 Just have the staff film the games or live stream and you can be at home with a beer in your hand watching on TV!


----------



## Dubs (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> First game starting in Fort Collins Arsenal Cup
> Colorado style, just players and coaches on the field. Of course the field most furthest away. View attachment 8716.


Good luck.  All the best!


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> First game starting in Fort Collins Arsenal Cup
> Colorado style, just players and coaches on the field. Of course the field most furthest away. View attachment 8716.


 What was final score?


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 20, 2020)

9-1 with 5 minutes left
DD assist in first few minutes and a goal, fun to watch thru Binos. Live feed was wonky, terrible WiFi up here


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 20, 2020)

She took a few hard fouls but got up each time. 90 + degrees and unusually humid. A sweaty joy to watch from 400 yards away. Time to get back on the pitch!!!!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> She took a few hard fouls but got up each time. 90 + degrees and unusually humid. A sweaty joy to watch from 400 yards away. Time to get back on the pitch!!!!


Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> First game starting in Fort Collins Arsenal Cup
> Colorado style, just players and coaches on the field. Of course the field most furthest away. View attachment 8716.


That is awesome bro.  I'm so happy for you and your dd.  My dd drove two practices in a row all by herself and today she said, "dad, want to come watch me practice." Even tough guy like me and get a little emotional from time to time.  I miss are bonding times together in the car rides.  I dont know, but we have grown so much the last two years.  She got her picture ID in the mail and was so excited.  If we all get together at showcase someday, let's drink to life!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> 9-1 with 5 minutes left
> DD assist in first few minutes and a goal, fun to watch thru Binos. Live feed was wonky, terrible WiFi up here


Who you guys playing bro?  Dang, easy on the other team.  No mercy I see.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

Everyone, a real scrimmage is happening right now as I type this on a message board in socal.  There is hope after all.  You guys rock.  So happy for you and Texas and AZ.  You guys get soccer and many new folks with jobs and players.  Socal will not be the mecca of soccer anymore because the exodus has started.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Who you guys playing bro?  Dang, easy on the other team.  No mercy I see.


It was the local host team.
Reals top team and the other CSprings ECNL teams are in the other bracket. We will play 2 other local teams before we will get to play our top team. Boy I hope they will show some mercy on Sunday.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 20, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> She took a few hard fouls but got up each time. 90 + degrees and unusually humid. A sweaty joy to watch from 400 yards away. Time to get back on the pitch!!!!


 Dude she's playing and that's all that matters, Now go home and tell Mile High Mom that she played well. LOL


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 21, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> 9-1 with 5 minutes left
> DD assist in first few minutes and a goal, fun to watch thru Binos. Live feed was wonky, terrible WiFi up here


 If you don't mind, any games are filmed can you send me the video of games. With no games going on here in California watching a game should be fun. Just DM me if you. don't mind.Thanks


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 21, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> If you don't mind, any games are filmed can you send me the video of games. With no games going on here in California watching a game should be fun. Just DM me if you. don't mind.Thanks


If you have the CBS app, the Women’s Champions league is on.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> If you have the CBS app, the Women’s Champions league is on.


Thanks!


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 22, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> If you have the CBS app, the Women’s Champions league is on.


 Watching LYO vs BAY right now. Thanks so much! Didn't know  I had the app thanks to my lovely kids!


----------



## Mile High Dad (Aug 25, 2020)

We only got 2 games in this weekend. Sunday, we drove the hour and a half to the fields, they got to warm up and were going to play 30 min halves due to the fires both in CA and CO. We played 10 mins and we told it was way too smokey. We are used to it, between snow storms, lightning storms and brush fires, Mother Nature lets us know who is boss. Oh well, it was fun to finally watch some soccer finally. Now if ECNL and Blues can get finalized, at least soccer life can return to our new normal. And as always, time helps our recovering dd's.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## sdb (Sep 28, 2020)

Saw this article regarding the NFL / turf fields on The Athletic (amazing soccer journalism btw). NFL did some testing of specific cleat patterns and ranked them from best to worst in terms of best permitting release when loaded on a turf field. You can compare these patterns to soccer cleats pretty easily.


----------



## Bluwaterdiva (Feb 15, 2022)

etc1217 said:


> My DD tore her ACL and meniscus during her first game at Nationals in May.  We got her into surgery 2 wks later.  The Dr. used a cadaver so her healing process is progressing nicely.  The Dr. has cleared her to start running in about 2 wks (3 mo. mark) right when soccer practice begins at her school but no contact and no cutting. She is bummed since she was looking forward to playing for her D3 school this fall but now will be redshirting.  Dr said she should be ready to get back to practicing/training in November.  The PT says she is ahead of schedule as far as her therapy goes and my DD hasn't complained of any pain and is feeling good. She is just excited that she will still be able to be part of the team although she won't be able to play this season.


Aloha, just saw this post and wanted to see how your athlete is doing since her surgery


----------

